# Funcom gehn die Spieler aus



## etmundi (4. Juli 2008)

Namaste
hier Drück mir
wird über den massiven Spielerschwund von AoC diskutiert.
Hab hierzu mal nen bisschen gegooglet aber nix gefunden. Gibt es hierzu schon irgendwo Zahlen?
Offizielle/inoffizielle - egal. Würd mich nur mal interessieren, wie sich die Spielerzahl nach dem ersten Monat entwickelt hat.

Das dann ja wohl Serverkapazitäten frei geworden sind, dürfte doch wohl auch bald die Gästepasse frei geschaltet werden.
Gibt es hierzu neue Infos?

Danke


----------



## KunQ (4. Juli 2008)

wurd nicht vor Tagen von Funcom  bestätigt das AoC 1 Mille Spieler / Abos oderso haben soll? oder warens Accs ka :/


----------



## the Dragonfist (4. Juli 2008)

1 millionen verkaufte einheiten und 700k aktive accounts


----------



## XLarge TeaM (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/  Das hier mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Gefesselt (4. Juli 2008)

Habe auch gehört das die soviele haben, aber denke ma viele machen 1monat frei testen und hören dann auf


----------



## knusperzwieback (4. Juli 2008)

Gefesselt schrieb:


> Habe auch gehört das die soviele haben, aber denke ma viele machen 1monat frei testen und hören dann auf



Hab gehört viele machen dann weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (4. Juli 2008)

ich zu meinem Teil habe seit Release gespielt, habe dann aufgehört und bin wieder zu WoW gegangen, viele meiner freunde haben weiter gespielt und nun nach den "vielen" patches und die noch weiter gehen, habe ich beschlossen nochmals neu anzufangen und ich war positiv überrascht und es macht spaß, bin mal gespannt wie es aber 20 wieder aussieht


----------



## mattenowie (4. Juli 2008)

ja aoc hat 700.000 registrierte acc's. genau das war die meldung seitens funcoms.

sie sagten nicht aktive acc's. und jetzt überlegtmal wieso. weil dann würde die zahl bestimmt um ca. 200.000 acc's geringer ausfallen


----------



## mantigore666 (5. Juli 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> ja aoc hat 700.000 registrierte acc's. genau das war die meldung seitens funcoms.
> 
> sie sagten nicht aktive acc's. und jetzt überlegtmal wieso. weil dann würde die zahl bestimmt um ca. 200.000 acc's geringer ausfallen




klar, aber gleichzeitig glauben, dass wow 10 mio AKTIVE spieler hat  LOL 

also von spielerschwund merk ich auf meinem server nix ...  wobei einige sehr gerne "schwinden" könnten, 
denen kräht nicht mal der hahn in kopshef hinterher fg


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juli 2008)

Also AoC war für mich ne derbe Enttäuschung. Nicht weil irgendwelche Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden, sondern weil Funcom das Spiel in einem so saumäßigen Zustand released hat, das mir nach zwei Chars (Necro und Conqi) auf Level paar'n 30, einfach der Spaß immer Stück für Stück verging, mit jedem neuen Bug, jeder neuen Überraschung, jedem neuen Patch der nicht die Probleme in Angriff nahm, die ich feststellte.

Vorallem dass du deinen Questgebern ab Level 20 nur ins Gesicht starren darfst, weil keiner mehr Bock hat, auch nur irgendeinen Ton mit dir zu wechseln und vorher in Tortage >ALLLEESS< vertont war, fand ich so einen Atmosphärenverlust ...

Naja, jeder wie er mag ...


----------



## justblue (5. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/  Das hier mal im Auge behalten.



Wie oft kommt denn dort ein Update? Das letzte ist vom 9. April - doch schon 2 Monate her.


----------



## La Saint (5. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> 1 millionen verkaufte einheiten und 700k aktive accounts


Das ist Public Relation und hat mit dem wirklichen Leben nichts zu tun. Bekanntermaßen ist die Marketingabteilung bei Funcom mit Abstand das Beste, was diese Firma zu bieten hat. Hier eine Veröffentlichung von Funcom, zitiert aus einem Medium, wo man übertreiben, aber nicht lügen kann. Einem Finanzportal.

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/FUNCOM@pkZeit_300



> FUNCOM NEWS 30.06.2008
> Funcom would like to provide an outlook for its second quarter 2008 revenue and results
> Status of the launch
> Funcom is pleased with the very successful launch of the ‘Age of Conan’ game, making it one of the largest western world PC launches in this decade. So far the product has sold through over 700.000 copies (i.e. customers that have bought a game client and entered their game client key and payment details into Funcom’s billing database).


Ich übersetze mal den in die Selbstbeweihräucherung eingebetteten Kernsatz: _Bis jetzt sind von dem Produkt über 700.000 Kopien verkauft worden (d.h. Kunden haben den Gameclient gekauft und ihren Gameclientschlüssel und ihre Abrechungsdaten in Funcoms Abrechungsdatenbank eingegeben_ In einem Satz: 700K haben einen Account angelegt

Da fällt nirgendwo der Begriff _aktiv_. Da steht auch nicht ob und wieviel ihren Account verlängert haben. Und ganz und garnicht steht da, wieviel Leute das Spiel überhaupt noch spielen. Was wir hier haben, ist ein Haufen heißer Luft. Mehr nicht.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kwingdor (5. Juli 2008)

Simple Antwort: Ich merke auf Asgard nichts davon und es sind zu jeder Tageszeit mehr als genug da. Ob die Accounts nun aktiv oder nicht sind, ist ziemlich schnuppe... im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an, ob man genug Spielern über den Weg läuft... und das tue ich persönlich auf Asgard im cimmerianischen Raum. Wie es woanders aussieht, keine Ahnung... aber ich würde hier nicht über massiven Spielerschwund reden. 

Leute kommen und gehen... aber gesprochen wird wohl eher nur über jene, die gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erinnert mich irgendwie an Vanguard...


----------



## Knallfix (5. Juli 2008)

naja, nehm ich mal okaysoft.de als anhaltspunkt für aktuelle verkäufe
aoc ist dort seit wochen das meistverkaufte spiel, auch irgendwelche neuerscheinungen konnten das kurzfristig nicht ändern
die stapel im mm, saturn etc sind auch immer recht klein.

als ich gecancelt habe, meldeten sich sicher gleichzeitig 3 neu an ^^

eine ernsthafte konkurrenz für wow wäre schon schick, ein spiel das blizz mal dauerhaft 2 - 3 mio leute abknöpft und auch halten kann.
aoc ist es, zum jetzigen zeitpunkt, leider nicht geworden.
Warhammer wird es auch nicht werden, bedingt durch das setting.
hoffnung für den big impact im genre müssen also weiter auf dem sagenumwobenen neuen star wars mmo liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerArctic (5. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> klar, aber gleichzeitig glauben, dass wow 10 mio AKTIVE spieler hat  LOL
> 
> also von spielerschwund merk ich auf meinem server nix ...  wobei einige sehr gerne "schwinden" könnten,
> denen kräht nicht mal der hahn in kopshef hinterher fg




Mantigore, du hast keinen plan glaub ich....

Blizard darf von AKTIVEN spielern reden, da es da um bezahlte Monatsabos geht.

Funcom spricht lediglich von einmalig registrierten. Das heißt nicht, dass die bezahlt haben, sprich weiterspielen

einmalig registrierte Profile wird blizzard bestimmt 35 Mio. oder nochmehr haben.....


----------



## etmundi (5. Juli 2008)

Knallfix schrieb:


> eine ernsthafte konkurrenz für wow wäre schon schick,




Namaste
ja, Konkurrenz belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denke nicht, das es in den nächsten Jahren ein einzelnes Spiel schaffen wird,
WoW ernsthaft konkurrenz zu machen. Eher wird es auch hier die Masse machen und viele
werden doch wieder enttäuscht zu Blizz zurückkehren.
Und bitte,bitte, ich meine das nicht deswegen, weil WoW ach so toll ist. (auch wenn ich es selber bis vor einem Jahr geliebt habe)
Meiner Meinung gibt es aber duchaus  Gründe, warum WoW so erfolgreich war/ist und es meiner Meinung nach in näherer
Zukunft keinen wirklichen Nachfolger haben wird. Hier seien Beispielhaft mal 3 Gründe genannt:

  1. Blizz hat einfach vieles richtig gemacht. (Spiel ist ab 12, geringe Hardwareanforderungen....), weitere Gründe hier.............. eintragen.
  2. Blizz hat einfach Glück gehabt. Einfach das richtige Spiel zur richtigen Zeit, z.B. die flächendekende Verbreitung von DSL samt günstiger 
      Flatrate. Denke das war nicht nur in Deutschland so. Weitere  
      "Glücksgründe" hier..............eintragen.
  3. Die Spieler waren einfacher zufriedenzustellen und haben Fehler   ( Bugs usw.) eher verziehn bzw. wußten damals ja noch gar nicht,  wie so ein MMORG auszusehen hat. (Mich ausdrücklich eingeschlossen).

Ich kann mich jedenfalls noch genau an meine Anfänge mit WoW erinnern. Damals ein Bericht auf GIGA über die Beta - kurz vor Release. (Hatte vorher noch nix von WoW gehört, Warcraft 3 hatte ich aber gespielt.) Boh eh - haben wollen, mit vielen Spielern onliene Abenteuer bestehn. Amazon - bestellt - nicht weiter drum gekümmert. Warum auch, Blizz=klasse Spiele.
Spiel kam. Installation dauerte 1 Std. -who cares? Wärenden dessen erstes mal auf WOW-Europa gesurft. 
Ups- wat that- riesen Ansturm auf die Serverver- Einloggen schwer/nicht möglich. WtF sind Server??? was bedeutet WtF?? Fragen über Fragen.

24 Std. und 5 Kannen Kaffe später. (Played-Time=0). Viel über MMORG im allg. und WoW im besonderen erfahren,aber wenig verstanden. Was ist ein Warlock, 
was  ein Tank. Aggro?? Damagedealer?? Buff?? Dungeon??? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. MAMA!! Hä- ich bin 45 Jahre alt, meine Mama längst
tot. (keine Ahnung mehr was sie gedroppt hat) Ups, bin ich etwa WoW-Süchtig? 
Na ja, Paladin scheint jedenfalls die Interessanteste Klassse in WoW zu sein. Gibs jedenfalls die meisten Threads zu sein. Aber was ist eine Angstblase? Na ja-mal sehn - wollte aber eigentlich bei der Horde spielen. 
Aber was hat sich Blizz bloss bei diesen komischen Städtenamen gedacht?? XR, SW, UC.

Was das, ich bin drin, mein erster Login. 

Mein erster Tag in WoW. gleich gehts weiter.....


----------



## Albatou (5. Juli 2008)

Die Zahl 1.000.000 kommt mir von anderer Seite bekannter vor, nämlich von den AoC-Heul-Threads. Das hier ist doch auch wieder nichts anderes. Mir laufen auf Titus, selbst wenn ich in der Pampa bin, alle Paar Sekunden Leute übern Weg. Ritzt euch doch einfach, ihr nervtötenden Drama-Queens. Das Spiel ist schlecht, wir haben es verstanden, ganz ganz ehrlich^^


----------



## Hühü1 (5. Juli 2008)

@etmundi

also recht hat er mit dem ersten teil aufjeden fall *g*
was seine mutti so alles gedroppt hat naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW war bestimmt nicht besser als AoC am anfang aber WoW hatte den vorteil einen neuen markt zu betreten wo wenig oder kaum bekannte konkurenz gab.
Die spieler selbst hatten keine ahnung und waren nicht voreingenommen und haben sich drüber gefreut was da war nicht was fehlte.

Neue mmo´s haben das problem das von ihnen erwartet wird min. das zu bieten was wow nach über 3 jahren nach release jetzt hat.
Hm nein sogar viel mehr wird erwartet.

Selbst wenn es bei AoC bei 500.000 aktiven spielern bleibt ist es ein gigantischer erfolg für Funcom.
Ich mein Lotro hat auch nur 250.000? bin nicht sicher.

Ok WoW soll ca 10 mil haben ^^ wenn es auch nur 8 mil sind ok .....
Aber mal ehrlich es ist wichtig das es spaß macht  und nur weil WoW ca 10 mil spieler hat ist es nicht besser.......

Einen server bekommt man auch mit "nur" 250.000 voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also sage ich ein herz  für AoC !!
abwarten tee trinken.....

ps: AoC ist doof WAR wird besser *g* h2o isoostarrrrrrrr H2O isostar.... wasser stinkt ^^


----------



## lux88 (5. Juli 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> Mantigore, du hast keinen plan glaub ich....
> 
> Blizard darf von AKTIVEN spielern reden, da es da um bezahlte Monatsabos geht.
> 
> ...



blizzard hat tatsächlich nur 10 mio spiele *verkauft!* über aktive accounts schweigt sich blizzard genauso aus!


----------



## etmundi (5. Juli 2008)

So weiter gehts.

Charakter erstellt und los.

Hier sind ein paar Tauren mit lustigen gelben Fragezeichen über ihren Köppen und gefühlte 1 Mio. anderer Tauren. Haben die alle kein zu Hause?m Was bedeuten die gelben Fragezeichen. Na egal, ich klick erstmal auf eines dieser komischen Ausrufezeichen unten auf dem Bildschirm. Axo- das sind Questgeber. Dann werd ich mir mal meine erste Quest abholen, wenn mich die 1Mio. anderen Tauren durchlassen.
Is ja lustig - ich kann durch die durchlaufen. So, ich soll irgendwelche Ebenschreiter und ein paar Einzelteile vom Questgeber bringen. Geh ich die mal suchen. Hmm, keine da. Schätze mal die Ebenschreiter reichen nicht für 1Mio. Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dann geh ich mal Gegend gucken.
Hmm, da is ja so ein Schreiter. Ein glück, der tut nix, der will nur spielen. Ober wie kann ich den killen. Hab so einen komischen Stock auf dem Rücken, damit vielleicht. Hm- wie kann ich meine Waffe ziehn. Was stand im Forum: bei Fragen einfach im Chat nachfragen, da wird dich geholfen. Also   /y wie kann ich meine Waffe ziehn? 
Hmm, da antwortet einer : RTFM 
Nun bin ich auch nicht wirklich schlauer. Was bedeutet nun wieder RTFM? Blizz hätte auch echt mal einen Ingame-Zugang zu meinem Freund, den Herrn GOOGLE einbauen sollen.
Und wiso haben jetzt alle 1Mio. Tauren eine Sprechblase über dem Kopf in denen alles das selbe steht:

         NOOB   

GOOGLE ich komme.

OH OH, wie peinlich. Na egal, ich geh erstmal weiter die Gegend erkunden. Ah, da hinten ist so ein lustiges Männchen, sieht aus wie ein Schwein mit 2 Beinen. Mal sehn ob der auch spielen will. Und dann hau ich den mit meinem Stock, hab nämlich bisschen in meinem FM geblättert. Eh-der is aber nett, der kommt von alleine auf mich zu. Aber was das - der haut mich - aua mensch. Oh- ich sterbe -hilfe. Wo bin ich denn jetzt. Scheint so eine Art Friedhof zu sein. Na egal, hab  ganz andere Sorgen. Irgendwie hat diese blöde WoW wohl meine GraKa gekillt. Ich seh alles nur in Schwarz/Weiß. Ich beginne diese Spiel zu hassen.
Na ja, werd mich mal um meine GraKa kümmern. Und dann wechsle ich zur Allianz. Die sind dort bestimmt netter also die blöde Horde die mich als NOOB beschimpft hat. Ich fange diesen tollen Paladien an. Der soll ja voll Imba sein. Und sobald ich im Stargebiet bin werde ich sofort meine erste Frage an die Allianzler stellen:

   /y Was bedeutet Imba.

OOHHH scheiße: gefühlte 2 Mio Sprechblasen mit KIDDY

Ich hasse dieses Spiel.

Der Rest ist legendär....

Warum ich das alles schreibe?  Keine Ahnung. Mir war so danach. Ist vielleicht die Sehnsucht nach einem neuen Spiel, das mich ähnlich in seinen Bann zieht. Nur wird es ein solches Spiel wohl nicht geben. Wie auchEs gibt halt nur ein erstes MMORPG im Leben. Genauso wie es im Leben ja auch nur ein "Erstel Mal" gibt (genau, DAS meine ich). Alles was danach kommt ist anders, sogar vielleicht schöner, aber der Reiz des neuen.

So, ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen. Alle die genau wie ich mit WoW in die Welt der Onlinespiele eingestiegen sind dürfte doch so einiges bekannt vorgekommen sein.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## etmundi (5. Juli 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> wir haben es verstanden



Wer ist wir? Die paar verblieben AoC Fanqueens? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerArctic (5. Juli 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> blizzard hat tatsächlich nur 10 mio spiele *verkauft!* über aktive accounts schweigt sich blizzard genauso aus!




*meeeeeep*   Lüge!   dazu gabs mal nen extra buffed-beitrag!   keinen bock den zu suchen, aber was du sagst stimmt definitiv net =)

Ich erinnere mich genau, weil man blizzard damals gefragt hat, wie sie denn die spieler im asiatischen raum zählen, da diese ja ein anderes Bezahlmodell haben ( die zahlen net per monat, sondern per stunde, hat was mit der MMO-philosophie da drüben zu tun, Asia grinder, ingame items kaufen , MMO-internet-cafés und so zu tun ), darauf haben sie gesagt , dass dort die profile mitgezählt wurden , die die letzten 7 tage aktiv waren.  

Das würde keinen sinn machen, wenn es um verkaufte spielversionen ginge.

MfG


----------



## Albatou (5. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Wer ist wir? Die paar verblieben AoC Fanqueens?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"Wir" ist jeder, der sich angesprochen fühlt. Und jeden, der von dem ganzen Rumgeheule angenervt ist, als Fanboy zu bezeichnen ist... sehr schwach. Nach deiner Logik müsste ich dann neben AoC-Fanboy also auch WoW- und Vanguard-Fanboy sein. Spiel ich alles aktiv und das ohne das kleinste Pippi im Auge^^ => Oh shocking... da bin ich doch tatsächlich ein Mensch, der nicht alles, was gerade in diesem Augenblick nicht sein Lieblingsspiel ist, runterzieht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Manche würden das einem gesunden Menschenverstand zuschreiben, doch dann wäre die logische Konsequentz, dass hier kaum intelligentes Leben zu finden ist, ich mich also mit Affen streite. Und das stimmt doch nicht, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (5. Juli 2008)

Gefesselt schrieb:


> Habe auch gehört das die soviele haben, aber denke ma viele machen 1monat frei testen und hören dann auf



Warum sollten/werden die meisten nach der freien Spielzeit denn aufhören ?? Is doch alles Quatsch. Davon merke ich ingame nichts .... und sorry, was die paar "Jammerlappen", die sowieso nur negativ über alles herfallen, was nicht WoW heisst zusammenkritzeln ... da kannst Du nix drauf geben .... 
Das Spiel ist jetzt gerade mal 6 Wochen auf dem Markt, und die Bug die das Spiel noch hat, werden merkbar weniger.


----------



## Kwingdor (5. Juli 2008)

> darauf haben sie gesagt , dass dort die profile mitgezählt wurden , die die letzten 7 tage aktiv waren.



Womit wir wieder bei besagtem Problem wären... unter den gezählten Accounts können sich tausende bei den 'Chinafarmern' befinden... und es merkt keiner. Wieso sollte man auch die Identität nachprüfen, wenn man doch zur Wahrheit verpflichtet wird und das Geld reinkommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre auch zuviel Aufwand, von daher sinnlos... du würdest keine Firma finden, die wirklich die Identität eines jeden einzelnen nachprüft. Was macht man also? Man denkt sich Namen aus, wodurch die Chinafarmerbranche ja so aufblühen kann... weil man nie alle Accounts bannen könnte...

Von daher... wer REALE Zahlen hat, soll sie gerne veröffentlichen... aber wirklich realistisch sind selbst diese nicht. Wieviel der Accounts von Funcom sind Chinafarmer? Nun das weiß man hier ebensowenig wie bei LotRO... es ist ja ganz schön zu sagen, man habe diese oder jene Grenze geknackt... doch für mich ist dann nur ausschlaggebend, wie es ingame dann wirklich aussieht. 
Und tut mir leid, aber bei WoW gibts wirklich zuviele Server, was zum einen die RP-Riege auseinanderbringt und zum andren Server vereinsamen lässt... AoC macht es nicht viel besser, da der einzige RP Server ein PvP-Realm ist... bislang kommt mir da noch LotRO am sinnigsten, als aktuelles MMO... aber selbst da ists nicht perfekt.
Prinzipiell gehe ich davon aus, dass 1-2 RP-Realms genügen um den Bereich abzudecken. Ebenso gilt es für die Bereiche PvP und PvE. Schließlich sollte man ja zusammenkommen bei einem MMO... und nicht auseinanderstreben... und sollte es wirklich mal absolut untragbar viele Spieler auf einem Realm geben... nun dann kann man probehalber einen neuen aufmachen. Was solls. Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich keine (kaum) Mitspieler mehr seh, dass AoC wirklich abnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (5. Juli 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> "Wir" ist jeder, der sich angesprochen fühlt. Und jeden, der von dem ganzen Rumgeheule angenervt ist, als Fanboy zu bezeichnen ist... sehr schwach. Nach deiner Logik müsste ich dann neben AoC-Fanboy also auch WoW- und Vanguard-Fanboy sein. Spiel ich alles aktiv und das ohne das kleinste Pippi im Auge^^ => Oh shocking... da bin ich doch tatsächlich ein Mensch, der nicht alles, was gerade in diesem Augenblick nicht sein Lieblingsspiel ist, runterzieht!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo, sag mir bitte wo heule ich rum, flame, mache das Spiel nieder oder tue sonst was schlimmes. In meinen Eingangspost hab ich auf den Thread im offiz. Forum verwiesen und wollte nur nur wissen, ob es dazu schon Zahlen gibt.
Und das wichtigste wie immer zum Schluß., Und gaaannzz wichtig:

Ich habe danach gefragt, ob es in diesem Zusammenhang was neues in Sachen Gästepass gibt. Originalzitat :

Das dann ja wohl Serverkapazitäten frei geworden sind, dürfte doch wohl auch bald die Gästepasse frei geschaltet werden.
Gibt es hierzu neue Infos?

Falls es sich bei dir also um Intelligentes leben handelt, hättest du mit mit einem mindestmaß an Kombinationsgabe darauf schließen können, das ich an einem solchen Interessiert bin. Falls du es immer noch nicht kapiert haben solltest: Ich möchte gerne einen soclchen haben. Und jetzt erklär mir bitte, warum icgh ein spiel niedermachen sollte, das ich gerne testen würde. Zumal- wie kann ich etwas niedermchen, was ich nicht kenne. Aber das ist wohl deine ureigene Logik.
Und wiso bitte stellen in deinen Augen Affen kein intelligentes Leben dar. Auch dies Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.


Und nun die allleeerrr wichtigste Frage zum Schluß.

Wo, sag mir bitte wo hab ich das Wort FANBOY benutzt????

Ich find es nirgends.

DANKE
,


----------



## ExoHunter (5. Juli 2008)

> MAMA!! Hä- ich bin 45 Jahre alt, meine Mama längst
> tot. (keine Ahnung mehr was sie gedroppt hat) Ups, bin ich etwa WoW-Süchtig?



Das ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint. Bei sowas blutet mir das Herz.


----------



## yilmo (5. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss garnicht wieso immer diese Blizz&FunCom vergleiche...blizz ist ein taure und funcom ist ein ganz kleiner gnom wenn man vergleichen will...blizz kann soviel geld in ihre games stecken wie sie wollen und sie können auch mal nen fehler machen ,na und? sie sind nummer 1 sie bleiben nummer 1,funcom ist mit aoc neu aufm markt,machen sie von anfang an nen fehler auf einem markt wo eh schon viele anderes mmo's angeboten werden,ist es normal das darüber diskutiert wird und ja es ist ihre schuld wenn sie den bach hinunter gehen, sollten sie halt mal die vielen bugs beheben bevor sie das spiel releasen,ja und ich weiss auch das da iwie von anderen seiten druck gemacht wird.
so long


----------



## Kalitarus (5. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> funcom ist mit aoc neu aufm markt,machen sie von anfang an nen fehler auf einem markt wo eh schon viele anderes mmo's angeboten werden,ist es normal das darüber diskutiert wird und ja es ist ihre schuld wenn sie den bach hinunter gehen, sollten sie halt mal die vielen bugs beheben bevor sie das spiel releasen,ja und ich weiss auch das da iwie von anderen seiten druck gemacht wird.
> so long


Noch nie was von Anarchy Online gehört? 

Naja Funcom ist selber Schuld, es ist genauso wie bei Vanguard, leider alles unfertig rausgebracht. Wenigstens spricht Vanguard eine andere Zielgruppe an, wie AoC, weshalb es für Vanguard nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:
			
		

> Leute kommen und gehen... aber gesprochen wird wohl eher nur über jene, die gehen wink.gif Erinnert mich irgendwie an Vanguard...



Natürlich sind auch MMOs mit 200k subscriptions schon wirtschaftlich erfolgreich. Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich 15 Euro im Monat berappe (was bei allen bezahl MMOs ca. gleich ist) dann spielen viele Leute doch lieber etwas, wo man auch das Gefühl hat die Kohle wird in Patches, Updates, Neuerungen etc. investiert.

Vanguard ist das beste Beispiel für ein game, für welches ich einfach nicht bereit wäre Geld zu bezahlen. Nach 1 Jahr ist es immer noch komplett unfertig (vergleichsweise), das Entwicklerteam ist von SOE so verkleinert worden, dass jegliche Art von Entwicklung und Bugbehebung sehr sehr lange dauert. Wann und ob überhaupt jemals Expansions kommen, steht in den Sternen. Das kleine Entwicklerteam hat 1  Jahr gebraucht um die versprochenen (auf der Packung) Flugmounts ins game zu integrieren.



			
				etmundi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich jedenfalls noch genau an meine Anfänge mit WoW erinnern. Damals ein Bericht auf GIGA über die Beta - kurz vor Release. (Hatte vorher noch nix von WoW gehört, Warcraft 3 hatte ich aber gespielt.) Boh eh - haben wollen, mit vielen Spielern onliene Abenteuer bestehn. Amazon - bestellt - nicht weiter drum gekümmert. Warum auch, Blizz=klasse Spiele.



Es hat schon vor WoW MMOs gegeben und ich denke nicht, dass der Erfolg von WoW daher kommt, dass es für viele das erste MMO war und sie deshalb so tolerant waren. Es sollte wohl jedem aufgefallen sein, dass Blizzard-Spiele eigentlich immer Bestseller mit Millionenverkäufen waren und das hat seine Gründe in der Qualität. Blizzard hat in erster Linie seine eigenen Standards und Ansprüche in Bezug auf Qualität nie vernachlässigt. Warcraft Adventures oder Starcraft Ghost wurden eingestellt weil man nicht das Gefühl hatte, es würden "top" Spiele werden.

Alle Blizzard Spiele kamen immer vergleichsweise bugfrei auf den Markt und sind in der Regel sauber programmiert. Diablo 1 zum Beispiel kann problemlos auf Windows Vista installiert werden und startet anstandslos und ohne Probleme (erst kürzlich wegen D3 wieder gespielt). Mit fast allen anderen Spielen aus derselben Zeit hat man unter Vista massive Probleme, muss Kompatibilitätsmodus nutzen, es gibt gelegentlich Abstürze etc.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Juli 2008)

ein aktiver acc zählt doch dazu, das er bezahlt wird. ob man nun spielt oder nicht... ist wurst. bezahlt wird trotzdem. deswegen aktiv. punkt.


----------



## Alwina (6. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also AoC war für mich ne derbe Enttäuschung. Nicht weil irgendwelche Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden, sondern weil Funcom das Spiel in einem so saumäßigen Zustand released hat, das mir nach zwei Chars (Necro und Conqi) auf Level paar'n 30, einfach der Spaß immer Stück für Stück verging, mit jedem neuen Bug, jeder neuen Überraschung, jedem neuen Patch der nicht die Probleme in Angriff nahm, die ich feststellte.
> 
> Vorallem dass du deinen Questgebern ab Level 20 nur ins Gesicht starren darfst, weil keiner mehr Bock hat, auch nur irgendeinen Ton mit dir zu wechseln und vorher in Tortage >ALLLEESS< vertont war, fand ich so einen Atmosphärenverlust ...
> 
> Naja, jeder wie er mag ...




Die vielen Bugs sind klar ein ernsthaftes Ärgernis , die fehlende Sprachausgabe sehe ich nicht als ein so grosses Problem dies wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu hoch gehängt .
Einmal sprechen die Questgeber in anderen MMORPG auch nicht allzuviel und zweitens ist dies auch eine Platzfrage .
AOC verbraucht im jetzigen Zustand glaub ich schon alleine 32 GB Speicherplatz und ich habe persönlich keine Lust 500 GB an Festplatte zu belegen nur damit das Spiel komplett vertont ist .
Meiner Meinung nach hat FC eher den Fehler gegangen zu viel zu vertonen da dadurch die Erwartungen hochgeschraubt wurden , denke hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen .

Und zu den ganzen Zahlen die immer rumschwirren betreffs Accounts , da habe ich eine einfache Meinung zu :

*"Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast "*


----------



## Anglus (6. Juli 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> blizzard hat tatsächlich nur 10 mio spiele *verkauft!* über aktive accounts schweigt sich blizzard genauso aus!



Falsch.Blizz redet von aktiven accounts und nicht von verkauften spielen.erst informieren dann posten bitte.


----------



## DerArctic (6. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei besagtem Problem wären... unter den gezählten Accounts können sich tausende bei den 'Chinafarmern' befinden... und es merkt keiner. Wieso sollte man auch die Identität nachprüfen, wenn man doch zur Wahrheit verpflichtet wird und das Geld reinkommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weißt du, wie wenig Chinafarmer accounts es gibt? überleg doch mal, um nen entsprechenden absatz für das Erfarmte zu haben  muss es einen entsprechenden Markt an spielern geben!

Das Verhältnis is doch net 1 : 1, sprich auf jeden chinafarmer kommt ein normaler gamer oder ansatzweise was ähnliches.

Und mehrfache accounts werden sie wohl kaum haben, es sei denn ihr account wurde gebannt und sie müssen sich nen neuen holen. der fällt dann aber nach 7 tagen aus der statistik.

Zudem sind Chinafarmer streng genommen auch nur aktive spieler, warum sollte man die rausnehmen?

Somit kann man hier, meiner meinung nach, von der REALSTEN Messung sprechen, die möglich ist

MfG


----------



## muffel28 (6. Juli 2008)

Gegenfrage, wenn soviele Spieler nach dem Freimonat aufhören wieso sind dann beim Media Markt und Konsorten (in Österreich) die Timecards ständig ausverkauft. BeiM media sind die immer nach 2 Tagen wieder alle weg, dann heißt es wieder warten auf neue!

WÜrde nicht alles glauben was irgendwo steht!

lg


----------



## T0ff (6. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vorallem dass du deinen Questgebern ab Level 20 nur ins Gesicht starren darfst, weil keiner mehr Bock hat, auch nur irgendeinen Ton mit dir zu wechseln und vorher in Tortage >ALLLEESS< vertont war, fand ich so einen Atmosphärenverlust ...
> 
> Naja, jeder wie er mag ...




Ab diesen Satz wusste ich, dass ich dich nicht ernstnehmen darf...

Danke.

Achja, haste nichts besseres zu tun als AoC schlecht zu machen...?


----------



## SohnDesRaben (6. Juli 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Warum sollten/werden die meisten nach der freien Spielzeit denn aufhören ??



Weil es einfach so ist. Viele Leute wollten mit WoW aufhören und AoC spielen.
Jetzt kehren sie nach und nach zurück. Das sind allein in meinem Umfeld ca 15 Leute.

AoC macht in Tortage wirklich viel Spaß, aber danach fangen Bugs und Questllöcher an und spätestens ab 40 wirds frustrierend.

Ich finde die AoC-Community inzwischen noch schlimmer wie die von WoW... Auch ein Grund für mich dort aufzuhören.


----------



## etmundi (6. Juli 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint. Bei sowas blutet mir das Herz.



Nein, natürlich nicht, war nur ne abwandlung des Papstwitzes.


----------



## mantigore666 (6. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht wieso immer diese Blizz&FunCom vergleiche...blizz ist ein taure und funcom ist ein ganz kleiner gnom wenn man vergleichen will...blizz kann soviel geld in ihre games stecken wie sie wollen und sie können auch mal nen fehler machen ,na und? sie sind nummer 1 sie bleiben nummer 1,funcom ist mit aoc neu aufm markt,machen sie von anfang an nen fehler auf einem markt wo eh schon viele anderes mmo's angeboten werden,ist es normal das darüber diskutiert wird und ja es ist ihre schuld wenn sie den bach hinunter gehen, sollten sie halt mal die vielen bugs beheben bevor sie das spiel releasen,ja und ich weiss auch das da iwie von anderen seiten druck gemacht wird.
> so long



sehr schöner vergleich, danke  :-)

tauren sind zwar gross, aber brothohl und kratzen sich den ganzen tag am hintern,
gnome hingegen sind die grössten ingenieure  ;-)

da sag ich doch mal : dumm gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (6. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> WoW war bestimmt nicht besser als AoC am anfang aber WoW hatte den vorteil einen neuen markt zu betreten wo wenig oder kaum bekannte konkurenz gab.
> Die spieler selbst hatten keine ahnung und waren nicht voreingenommen und haben sich drüber gefreut was da war nicht was fehlte.


Hier wird ein wichtiger Punkt angesprochen, finde ich.

Bei Onlinespielen ist ein Spieler in erster Linie auch ein Kunde. Und man möchte dementsprechend behandelt werden. Nicht als armer Idiot, der nur einmal im Monat das Geld rüberschieben darf.

Blizzard hatte beim Release von WoW einen excellenten Ruf. Sie hatten zuvor mit Diablo2 und mit Starcraft nicht nur die Spielereferenzen in der jeweiligen Branche geschaffen, sondern damit auch bewiesen, dass sie so ein Projekt durchziehen können. Alle Spieler, die sich auf WoW eingelassen haben, konnten sich sicher sein, das letztendlich was vernünftiges dabei rauskommen wird.  Sie konnten Vertrauen haben.

Funcom dagegen hat einen Ruf wie ein .... (zensiert). Mit Anarachy Online hatten sie schon mal ein Spiel so spektakulär in den Sand gesetzt, das sie bis zum Erscheinen von Vanguard ebenfalls als Branchenreferenz galten. Als Negativbeispiel.  Spätesten 2 Wochen nach Release war klar, das sie bei AoC auf der gleichen Schiene fahren wie bei AO. Fehlender Content, Bugs bis zur Unspielbarkeit  und der "Patch as Patch can" - Modus. Wer hier Vertrauen hat, der muß sich vorwerfen lassen nicht lernfähig zu sein.

Mit Blick auf unsere Fanbois: Dummheit ist, den gleichen Fehler immer wieder zu machen, und jedes Mal ein anderes Ergebnis zu erwarten.

Ich kann den Vorpostern nur zustimmen, die sich endlich eine ernst zunehmede Konkurrenz zu WoW wünschen. Das Ross, auf dem Blizzard sitzt, ist inzwischen recht hoch geworden. Aber bitte schön, eine Konkurrenz, die den Namen auch verdient. Nicht ein auf Vollpreisporsche aufgepimptes Ausstellungsstück mit Dampfmaschine als Motor.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich sehr auf AoC gefreut und hatte auch hohe Erwartungen, nachdem was ich im Vorfeld gelesen habe. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich enttäuscht worden bin.

Ich hab jetzt 4 Charaktere angetestet und bis 46, 32 und 20 gespielt, mein aktueller ist ein PoM, der mir am besten gefällt und bei dem ich jetzt bleiben werde. Ich kann also nichts zu fehlenden Inhalten im Endcontent sagen.

Von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, war ich aber sehr angetan. Mir hats auch nichts ausgemacht, den gleichen Inhalt (Startgebiete + die folgenden) wiederholt zu spielen - ich geniesse die Athmosphäre (bisher) immer wieder.

Ich spiele etwa 2-3 Stunden täglich und dass seit Release und selbst wenn ichs ab LvL 50 plötzlich ätzend finden sollte, finde ich die 65€ (Spiel + 1x Abo) dennoch gut investiert für die ca. 80 Stunden Spielspaß die ich bisher hatte (mehr Spielzeit verbringt man mit Singleplayerspielern die höchstens geringfügig weniger kosten auch nicht).

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung in den Foren nicht ganz verstehen, wenn ich mir etwas bei Release kaufe (und es ist ganz egal obs ein Spiel oder was anderes ist), gehe ich doch immer ein gewisses Risiko ein. Ohne echte Erfahrungswerte auf die man zurückgreifen kann, ist eine Enttäuschung immer möglich. Ich war beim Kauf auch nicht sicher, ob mir AoC wirklich zusagen würde. Aber wenns mir nicht gefallen hätte, würde ich sicher nicht in allen möglichen Foren meinem Unmut Luft machen, ich finde wie gesagt dass bei einem "Kauf ins Blaue" das Risiko mitfährt und man selbst dafür verantwortlich ist. Das Gegenargument, dass das Spiel so wahnsinnig gehypt wurde, spricht eigentlich nochmal dafür, genau das hat bei mir zumindestens für einige Skepsis gesorgt.

Ich hab jedenfalls Verständnis wenn einige Leute sich an den vorhanden Bugs ärgern oder eben viel spielen und jetzt Endcontent vermissen. Klar ist das blöd und auch ein Grund um nicht weiterzuspielen. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist wie man sich ernsthaft so darüber aufregen kann, dass man 50€ in den Wind geschossen hat. Wie gesagt, keiner ders bei Release gekauft hat, konnte sich sicher sein dass seine Erwartung erfüllt wird (eigenes Risiko).

Ach ja, ich merke kaum einen Spielerschwund (Aries). Ich turne gerade wieder durchs Startgebiet, wo so viel los ist, wie bei Release. Außerdem finden nachts um 12 spontan 24-Mann Raids statt - das hab ich (funktionierend) bei WoW ganz selten gehabt. Wenn man da nach 10 mal ne Zul Gurub Gruppe oder ähnliches voll bekommen hat, konnte man schon von verdammt viel Glück sprechen.


----------



## Donmo (6. Juli 2008)

/sign @ Jinntao

Auf Asgard kommts mir auch nicht unbedingt leerer vor. Klar, nen paar haben bei dem Spiel was anderes erwartet oder ihre Ansprüche wurden nicht (schnell genug) erfüllt. Es gab auch bei uns in der Gilde ein paar Leute, die jetzt (vorerst) nicht verlängert haben, aber das waren zum Großteil die Leute, die so schnell wie möglich auf 80 gerusht sind und jetzt keinen vernünftigen Raid zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Wolfner (6. Juli 2008)

Gehen FC wirklich die Spieler aus?

Ganz ehrlich?


...


Wird sich einpendeln wie bei allen anderen MMOs.


----------



## La Saint (6. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist wie man sich ernsthaft so darüber aufregen kann, dass man 50€ in den Wind geschossen hat.


Schön für Dich, dass es Dir nichts ausmacht, mal eben 50€ durchs Klo zu spülen. gl & hf. Aber ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil der der Bevölkerung, ich habe gehört, in Deutschland sind es ungefähr 20 Millionen, sieht das nicht ganz so locker.

Das man über den Tisch gezogen wird ist ein grundlegender Bestandteil unseres Wirtschaftssystems und man hat sich inzwischen daran gewöhnt. Sogar bei Spielen soll das vorkommen. Irgendwie muß die junge Generation ja mit dem wirtschaftlichen Alltag vertraut gemacht werden. 

Mit den Online-Spielen kommt aber eine neue Qualität der Abzocke ins Spiel. Man greift nicht nur einen einmaligen Betrag ab, wie bei den Singleplayerspielen, sondern man versucht das Konzept auf monatliche Zahlungen auszuweiten. Man verspricht das Blaue vom Himmel und verweist auf den nächsten Patch. Wenn man das nur 4 Monate durchhält, hat man sogar das Doppelte wie bei einem Singleplayerspiel abgegriffen.

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten. Die Aufregung resultiert daraus, das Kunden verarscht werden und manche es merken.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (6. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Schön für Dich, dass es Dir nichts ausmacht, mal eben 50€ durchs Klo zu spülen. gl & hf. Aber ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil der der Bevölkerung, ich habe gehört, in Deutschland sind es ungefähr 20 Millionen, sieht das nicht ganz so locker.



Wenn du meinen Beitrag nochmal liest, fällt die vielleicht auf, dass ich keineswegs enttäuscht bin - ergo auch kein Geld vergeudet habe. Wenn du Existenzprobleme - oder Ängste hast, solltest du davon absehen ein MMO zu kaufen und monatlich zu spielen, sondern stattdessen deine Zeit in Existenzsicherung investieren. 


La schrieb:


> Das man über den Tisch gezogen wird ist ein grundlegender Bestandteil unseres Wirtschaftssystems und man hat sich inzwischen daran gewöhnt. Sogar bei Spielen soll das vorkommen. Irgendwie muß die junge Generation ja mit dem wirtschaftlichen Alltag vertraut gemacht werden.


Wäre dem so und die Leute hätten sich daran gewöhnt abgezockt zu werden, würde sich jetzt keiner aufregen.


La schrieb:


> Mit den Online-Spielen kommt aber eine neue Qualität der Abzocke ins Spiel. Man greift nicht nur einen einmaligen Betrag ab, wie bei den Singleplayerspielen, sondern man versucht das Konzept auf monatliche Zahlungen auszuweiten. Man verspricht das Blaue vom Himmel und verweist auf den nächsten Patch. Wenn man das nur 4 Monate durchhält, hat man sogar das Doppelte wie bei einem Singleplayerspiel abgegriffen.
> 
> Um Deine Frage zu beantworten. Die Aufregung resultiert daraus, das Kunden verarscht werden und manche es merken.


Ich habe nichts gefragt, sondern mein Unverständnis ausgedrückt. Wie ich es geschrieben habe: Wär ins blaue hinein das Spiel kauft (oder sonst irgendwas), muss damit rechnen auch eine Enttäuschung erleben zu können. Man trägt das Risiko selbst. Ist man ägnstlich und möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen, wartet man, bis Erfahrungswerte vorliegen und triftt dann eine (Kauf-)Entscheidung.

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber wegen so halbgaren Antworten wie deinen ist das Niveau hier so im Keller. Es wird nicht miteinander diskutiert, es findet keinerlei Auseinandersetzung statt, jeder versucht sich nur irgendwie zu produzieren und überließt dann - so wie du- die eiegentliche Aussage.


----------



## Twilight09 (6. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> http://www.mmogchart.com/charts/  Das hier mal im Auge behalten.



ich hab mir die Seite natürlich gleich mal angeschaut, die kann nicht seriös sein. Viele Publisher der dort aufgeführten Spiele haben auf diversen anderen Seiten, zum Teil auch auf buffed.de nachzulesen, bestätigt dass Sie niemals die Zahlen bzw. die aktiven Accounts bekannt geben. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist LotRO. 

Da Frag ich mich, woher die dann ihre Zahlen nehmen?

Und wie schon viele vorher gesagt haben, ein MMO ist mit 50 000 Spielern schon sehr erfolgreich. Des weiteren hat ja FC allein durch 1 Mio verkaufte Spiele schon 50 Mio eingenommen...das schafft mancher Hollywood-Film mit Starbesetzung nicht.

Dann möchte ich hier gerne noch 2 Falschaussagen wiederlegen:

1. Man findet von LvL 40 (oO) / 50 bis LvL 60 keine Quests mehr...   Das ist einfach Grundlegend falsch. Ich bin jetzt selber lvl 58 und das ohne einmal irgendwelche Mobs gegrindet zu haben, sicherlich gehört zu einer Quest halt auch ab und zu mal dazu hier und da ein paar Mobs zu erledigen, doch das zähl ich nicht als Grinden

2. Viele wandern ab / Server werden leerer... Da kann ich persönlich auch nicht zustimmen (was den Server Asura betrifft), es kommen ständig Instanzgruppen zusammen, man sieht dauernd Leute umherwuzzeln und der Tortage-Newbie-Chat ist so prappe voll, dass man fast nichts mehr lesen kann. Der erste Server (PvP Fury) hat ja jetzt sogar sein Max. Limit an Spielern erreicht. In einem MMO gibt es immer Schwund aber es kommen auch immer neue Leute dazu. Nach so kurzer Zeit kann man einfach noch keine Bilanz ziehen, evtl. am Ende des Jahres. 

das ist meine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (6. Juli 2008)

> 1. Man findet von LvL 40 (oO) / 50 bis LvL 60 keine Quests mehr... Das ist einfach Grundlegend falsch. Ich bin jetzt selber lvl 58 und das ohne einmal irgendwelche Mobs gegrindet zu haben, sicherlich gehört zu einer Quest halt auch ab und zu mal dazu hier und da ein paar Mobs zu erledigen, doch das zähl ich nicht als Grinden



Sicher hat man Quests, aber die meisten sind grün/grau und stellen absolut keine Gefahr mehr dar. Man latscht hin, haut die Viecher und geht und muss nicht um überleben kämpfen, wie man es bei einem Barbaren-MMO erwarten sollte.


----------



## Jinntao (6. Juli 2008)

Zuerst wird behauptet es gäbe keine Quests, einige zeigen daraufhin auf dass es sehr wohl ausreichend Quests gibt, dann sind die Quests dies gibt nicht gefährlich genug.. Also irgendwie kann man immer unzufrieden sein, wenn man will.


----------



## Twilight09 (6. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Zuerst wird behauptet es gäbe keine Quests, einige zeigen daraufhin auf dass es sehr wohl ausreichend Quests gibt, dann sind die Quests dies gibt nicht gefährlich genug.. Also irgendwie kann man immer unzufrieden sein, wenn man will.



Jep da kann ich nur zu stimmen. Manchmal kann man halt einfach nicht mit allen auf den gleichen Nenner kommen. Theoretisch kann man Alles von einer Negativen oder Positiven Seite aus sehen. 

Ich für meinen Teil hab noch genügend Grüne, Gelbe und Rote Quests im Log...so das ich locker die 60 erreichen kann (da warten schon 2 neue Gebiete auf mich). Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist find ich auch ausreichend und wenn man halt ne Grüne Quest hat: Töte 20 Vanir z.B. da nehm ich mir anstatt 2-3e (wenn sie auf meinem lvl wären) hier halt mal 5-6, schon ist es etwas schwieriger. Aber manche haben wohl leider nicht die Weitsicht dazu, ein Spiel so zu spielen das es ihnen Spaß macht. Dann hilft einfach nur noch aufhören.


----------



## etmundi (6. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Zuerst wird behauptet es gäbe keine Quests, einige zeigen daraufhin auf dass es sehr wohl ausreichend Quests gibt, dann sind die Quests dies gibt nicht gefährlich genug.. Also irgendwie kann man immer unzufrieden sein, wenn man will.



Namaste 
als mündiger Verbraucher kann ich doch aus solchen Informationen selber meine Schlüsse ziehn.
Dem einen reichen einfache Quest, mir nicht.

Dem einen ist das Grinden völlig egal, mir nicht. Dafür zahl ich z.B. keine 15€ im Monat.

Aber ich lass den Spielern doch um Gottes willen ihre eigene Meinung. Warum die Fanboys das nicht können,
versteh ich nicht. Das was dem einen Spass macht, findet der andere halt zum kotzen.
Was wäre das für eine Welt, wenn wir alle den selben Geschmack hätten. Die armen Blondinen mit
Körbchengröße schlagmichtot und 170cm Körpergröße.
Und alle welt würde nur VW-Golf fahren. Autozeitschriften gäb es nicht.


----------



## Zachrid (6. Juli 2008)

Das Spiel ist gerade mal... wie viele Wochen.. auf dem Markt?
Dann haben wir noch _SOMMER_ da haben viele Leute doch eh was anderes vor als zu Zocken.
In einem halben Jahr, wenn überhaupt, kann man das erste mal vermuten ob das Game gefloppt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Donmo (6. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Jep da kann ich nur zu stimmen. Manchmal kann man halt einfach nicht mit allen auf den gleichen Nenner kommen. Theoretisch kann man Alles von einer Negativen oder Positiven Seite aus sehen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch genügend Grüne, Gelbe und Rote Quests im Log...so das ich locker die 60 erreichen kann (da warten schon 2 neue Gebiete auf mich). Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist find ich auch ausreichend und wenn man halt ne Grüne Quest hat: Töte 20 Vanir z.B. da nehm ich mir anstatt 2-3e (wenn sie auf meinem lvl wären) hier halt mal 5-6, schon ist es etwas schwieriger. Aber manche haben wohl leider nicht die Weitsicht dazu, ein Spiel so zu spielen das es ihnen Spaß macht. Dann hilft einfach nur noch aufhören.


Stimmt, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Quests unterschiedlich schwer sind, je nachdem welche Klasse man spielt.

@SohnDesRaben: Spiel einen Assassinen und skill deinen Stealthwert nicht wenn du ums überleben kämpfen willst. Oder versuch die Maus mit der Nase zu bedienen. Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Das ist wohl bei jedem MMO so, dass grüne Quests keine große Herausforderung sind. Die Quests in dem Levelbereich sind zwar rar, aber es gibt sie definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirYork (6. Juli 2008)

das spiel ist einfach nice werde sicher weiterzocken ist derzeit das beste seines genre


----------



## mattenowie (6. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> klar, aber gleichzeitig glauben, dass wow 10 mio AKTIVE spieler hat  LOL



hm, hab ich das gesagt fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nochmal zu deiner erinnerung. das hab ich geschrieben



> ja aoc hat 700.000 registrierte acc's. genau das war die meldung seitens funcoms.
> 
> sie sagten nicht aktive acc's. und jetzt überlegtmal wieso. weil dann würde die zahl bestimmt um ca. 200.000 acc's geringer ausfallen


----------



## SirYork (6. Juli 2008)

hehe rechne mal bei wow die chinafarmerweg -1000000 spieler


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil würde nie wieder zu WoW wechseln. 
Zu Warhammer dann wahrscheinlich schon, aber AoC läuft für den ersten Monat einfach gut.
Hin und wieder ein kleiner Bug, die WoW vor 3 Jahren auch zuhauf hatten. 
Genau wie der Contentmangel, aber auch dies wurde in WoW erst später reingepatcht.

Das wichtigste ist aber, keine 1111Elf Kiddies...
Oder zumindest weniger, das ist das schöne wenn man keien 10 Mio Zocker hat.
Man hat weniger Idioten darunter. 

Und es ist ein Spiel, wo Rp noch ernst genommen wird, was man in 'anderen'' MMO's gleich vergessen kann.

Najo aber man will ja nicht zwei MMO's weiter vergleichen, sonst weint noch jemand. 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Immondys (6. Juli 2008)

T0ff schrieb:


> Ab diesen Satz wusste ich, dass ich dich nicht ernstnehmen darf...
> 
> Danke.
> 
> Achja, haste nichts besseres zu tun als AoC schlecht zu machen...?



Wieso schlechtmachen? Der Verfasser hat seine individuelle Ansicht geäußert. Statt mit Kritik nicht umgehen zu können sollten Sie sich mal mal dazu äußern, warum Sie die Sache nicht so gesehen haben, und da Spiel weiter spielen. Da wäre auch mal ein Hilfe für dritte, die sich das Spiel vielleicht auch mal holen möchten.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. Juli 2008)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das Buffd im letzten Buffdcast gesagt hat das es 700.000 Acc sind die momentan laufen.


----------



## Maxiklin (6. Juli 2008)

@Kamos



> Das wichtigste ist aber, keine 1111Elf Kiddies...
> Oder zumindest weniger, das ist das schöne wenn man keien 10 Mio Zocker hat.
> Man hat weniger Idioten darunter.



Bitte ? Welches Spiel spielst du bzw. auf welchem Server ? Bin auf Aries und da sind 99 % Kiddys unterwegs, wenn man sich den Chat so anschaut, tut mir leid. Außerdem nervt mich dieses völlig falsche Totschlagargument, in WoW gibts nur Kiddies. Spiele da auch schon über 3 Jahre auf nem PvP-Server und habe den Chat NIE besonders schlimm empfunden oder kindisch oder so, vom brachlandchat und einigen Auswüchsen mal abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es spielt für mich da auch keine Rolle, ob WoW ab 12 ist oder 18, das hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Erwachsenes Verhalten im Spiel.

In AoC ist so gut wie JEDER Post im allgemeinen Channel, der nix mit Gruppen- oder Membersuche für Gilden zu tun hat unter aller Kanone und 1000mal schlimmer, als es in WoW je der Fall war. Und das spielerische Verhalten ebenso, was wohl auch damit zu tun hat, daß dort jeder gegen jeden angesagt wird. Ich habe noch NIE eine Gruppe mit Chars zwischen 78 und 80 getroffen, die mich nicht mehrfach gankte und ganze Gilden (ANG, A better tomorrow u.v.m.) haben als Gildenregel Nummer 1 ganz offiziell, andere Spieler so oft zu killen, wie nur möglich, egal ob Level 1 oder 80. PvP gut und schön, aber wenn teilweise Gildengruppen stundenlang die Friedhöfe in ALLEN INstanzen bekampen in Gruppen hat das nix mehr mit PvP zu tun.
Da sollte Funcom schnellstens mal ran, z.B. andere Spieler unangreifbar machen, wenn sie 3-5 Level niedriger sind oder alle 10 Level niedriger bekommt man nen Level abgezogen, wenn man den Todesstoß setzt. Dann laufen die Ganker bald als lvl 1 wieder durch Tortage ^^


Ich hab in AoC auch schon oft gekotzt wegen vieler Fehler, nicht machbarer Berufsquest, nicht nutzbare Gildenbank usw., aber es kommen jede Woche 2-3 Dinge dazu, die einiges beheben, da würde ich einfach mal abwarten, wird schon noch. Wie das mit 80 ausschaut weiß ich nicht, da soll ja noch nicht viel fertig sein, aber die T1-Instanzen scheinen zu laufen und außerdem kann man ja mit 80 massiv Mats für die Gildenstadt farmen, das dauert eh einige Zeit und bis dann die T3-Stadt fertig ist dürfte das meiste gefixt sein.

Maxiklin


----------



## Hamstax (6. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist ein ganz einfaches.
Viele Spieler sind es von WoW gewöhnt das sie ein Spiel vorgesetzt bekommen, bei dem weder an Grafik noch an großen Innovationen gearbeitet wurde, sondern nur an Inhalt.
Zudem hat ein Spielehersteller wie Blizzard durch die Massen an anderen Spielen, welche sie vertreiben, ein großes Buget und kann auhc längere Produktionszeiten verkraften.

Funcom ist jedoch ein kleiner Hersteller, welcher eine neue Grafikenginge und ein paar Innovationen implementiert hat. Natürlich kann man nun nicht erwarten, dass AoC auch mit dem Inhalt gesegnet ist, welchen WoW oder andere aktive MMO's haben. 

Aber wie hier schon öfter geschrieben wurde, arbeitet Funcom daran den Inhalt nachzubringen.
Was anderes wäre auch utopisch zu verlangen.
Zwar kann ich die Frustration und Abwenderung mancher Spieler durchaus verstehen, aber ein MMO ist wie ein guter Wein. Er brauch seine Zeit zum Reifen.

Zu dem Topic kann ich trotzdem einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Das die Spielerzahlen nach dem Start erstmal schwanken sollte jedem Grundschüler bewusst sein. Ein Spiel muss und kann nicht jedem gefallen. 

Also Geduld, ich bin überzeugt das AoC noch der Hit des Jahres wird, wenn Funcom das Potential nutzt.


----------



## Sashael (6. Juli 2008)

@Jinntao

Die meisten Leute dürften das Spiel eben NICHT blind gekauft haben. Im Vorfeld wurde es mit so viel Lorbeeren bedacht und als es rauskam jubelten alle WoW-Müden zum Himmel. 
Aber die Erwartungen, die dadurch geweckt wurden, erfüllt das Spiel für eine Menge Leute halt nicht. Und die sind dann verärgert, frustriert und natürlich streitlustig.

Und dann kommen die Leute, die jahrelang WoW gezockt haben (und dabei wahrscheinlich eine verdammt große Menge Spass hatten), dann aufhörten und WoW in Grund und Boden verteufeln, weil sie sich selbst einen Grund geben müssen, nicht wieder mit dieser ätzenden Suchtmaschinerie anzufangen. Ist auch ok, ging mir auch so. Nur leider ist bei diesen Leuten auch konstruktive Kritik verschwendet, da auf jede Anmerkung über die Schwächen von AoC immer wieder die gleichen Kommentare (Dann spiels halt nicht! Geh zurück zu WoW du Kiddie! etc etc etc) kommen.
Und das führt im Gegenzug zu einem Sturm der Entrüstung bei den WoW-Fanboys. Juhuu, ein neuer Flamewar.

AoC hat viele Schwächen, die nicht im Geringsten in der Technik liegen, die von den meisten hier als Hauptübel angesehen wird. Da ist schlichtes Spieldesign einfach mal in den Sand gesetzt worden. Und das verärgert halt die WoW-Spieler, die von dem Ruf-Gegrinde die Schnauze voll haben, für die 25er-Raids nicht die Zeit oder Lust aufbringen können/wollen und endlich mal eine vernünftige Alternative haben möchten. Und die kann ihnen Funcom nicht bieten. Und das, obwohl sie die Hoffnungen und Erwartungen in Hyperhöhen geschraubt haben. Ein kleines bißchen Understatement im Vorfeld und etwas weniger Guck-wie-toll-wir-sind-und-was-wir-alles-in-ein-MMO-packen auf Tortage (Stichpunkt: Totalvertonung auf der Insel) und es hätte meiner Meinung nach wesentlich weniger Geheule gegeben. Wer nämlich keine hohen Erwartungen hat, kann auch nicht so leicht enttäuscht werden.

Sashael


----------



## Hamstax (6. Juli 2008)

Evtl liegt es auch einfach daran das die WoW-Müden so enttäuscht sind weil sie bisher einfach nix gewöhnt waren?

Ich meine von den ganzen WoW'lern haben nur wenige vorher was anderes gespielt.
Glaub da fehlt einfach der gewisse Grad abhärtung und realitätsbezug.

@sn0wm4n

top kommentar. 100% dem stil deines namens entsprechend.
/ironie off


----------



## Donmo (6. Juli 2008)

Maxiklin schrieb:


> In AoC ist so gut wie JEDER Post im allgemeinen Channel, der nix mit Gruppen- oder Membersuche für Gilden zu tun hat unter aller Kanone und 1000mal schlimmer, als es in WoW je der Fall war. Und das spielerische Verhalten ebenso, was wohl auch damit zu tun hat, daß dort jeder gegen jeden angesagt wird. Ich habe noch NIE eine Gruppe mit Chars zwischen 78 und 80 getroffen, die mich nicht mehrfach gankte und ganze Gilden (ANG, A better tomorrow u.v.m.) haben als Gildenregel Nummer 1 ganz offiziell, andere Spieler so oft zu killen, wie nur möglich, egal ob Level 1 oder 80. PvP gut und schön, aber wenn teilweise Gildengruppen stundenlang die Friedhöfe in ALLEN INstanzen bekampen in Gruppen hat das nix mehr mit PvP zu tun.



Ist das auf Aries echt so extrem?
Dann kann ich dir nur empfehlen nach Asgard zu wechseln, wenn du mit Roleplay was anfangen kannst. Da hab ich bis jetzt noch keine so extremen Erfahrungen gemacht. Und den allgemeinen Channel würde ich an deiner Stelle abschalten oder in ein eigenes Fenster verlegen, wenn du nicht gerade auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe etc. bist. Denn da wird wirklich nur Blödsinn geschrieben. Auch bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (6. Juli 2008)

@Sashael
Ich kann dem nicht ganz folgen !
Also jede Firma egal was sie herstellt trägt in ihrer Werbung dick auf.
Ich mein was sollen sie auch machen,sagen unser Spiel ist absolut durchschnittlich es gibt keinen Grund es zu kaufen ?

Und ob ein Spieldisign in den Sand gesetzt wurde,das ist doch rein subjektiv da denkt doch jeder anders drüber.

Und wer keine Erwartungen hat ,der kauft kein Spiel.
Wenn man beanstandet das ím moment nicht viel Funktioniert Raids,PvP, usw,damit kann man was anfangen.
Aber was du erwartest hast kann ich im moment nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## abszu (7. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> ich hab mir die Seite natürlich gleich mal angeschaut, die kann nicht seriös sein. Viele Publisher der dort aufgeführten Spiele haben auf diversen anderen Seiten, zum Teil auch auf buffed.de nachzulesen, bestätigt dass Sie niemals die Zahlen bzw. die aktiven Accounts bekannt geben. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist LotRO.
> 
> Da Frag ich mich, woher die dann ihre Zahlen nehmen?



Nun, sofern das Unternehmen börsennotiert ist, MÜSSEN sie Zahlen rausrücken. Quartalsbericht, noch nie davon gehört? 



> Und wie schon viele vorher gesagt haben, ein MMO ist mit 50 000 Spielern schon sehr erfolgreich. Des weiteren hat ja FC allein durch 1 Mio verkaufte Spiele schon 50 Mio eingenommen...das schafft mancher Hollywood-Film mit Starbesetzung nicht.



Du bist wirklich komplett neu und unbeleckt, was das Spiele-Genre angeht, ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wenn das Spiel für 50 Euro bei Saturn steht, geht davon in etwa die Hälfte an *tärää* Saturn. Der Rest teilt sich dann auf, Publisher nimmt davon meist nochmal in etwa die Hälfte, vom restlichen Viertel gehen noch diese und jene Kosten ab, und der Spielehersteller wird am Ende mit Glück 3-5 Euro übrigbehalten, wenn er Glück hat - wenn nicht, 1-2 Euro. 
Summa summarum hat Funcom also nicht 50 Millionen eingenommen, sondern so 3-4 Millionen. Ist immer noch nett, aber 4 Jahre Vorfinanzierung müssen von diesen Einnahmen vermutlich auch erstmal bezahlt werden...


----------



## Immondys (7. Juli 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Nun, sofern das Unternehmen börsennotiert ist, MÜSSEN sie Zahlen rausrücken. Quartalsbericht, noch nie davon gehört?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spanne im Handel liegt bei ca. 20% - das wären bei 50 Euro also etwa 10 Euro (brutto vor betriebsbedingten Abzügen wie Personalkosten, Strom etc...). Wenn du 50% wie in deinem Beispiel für den Handel durchbrächtest könnte ich mir ein größeres Auto kaufen. Man sieht, der Verdienst im Handel wird maßlos überschätzt. 
Falls Du in deiner Branche 50 % machst sag mir wo, ich steig dort ein.


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

@ abszu

1. glaub ich kaum das turbine ein börsenorientiertes Unternehmen ist (welcher Spielehersteller ist das schon?, Blizzard vllt.) kannst du mir eins nennen?

2. bin ich nicht neu in dem Genre: WoW 1,5 Jahre, LotRO ein halbes und seit Juni AoC.

3. An deiner Stelle würde ich Lesen-->Nachdenken---> Schreiben und nicht Lesen--->Schreiben--> Nachdenken? wer braucht das. Vielleicht hast du mich auch falsch verstanden

Ich hab lediglich geschrieben das FC 50.000.000 Eingenommen hat, natürlich gehen da Teile davon für Einzelhandel, Steuern, Rohstoffe usw. drauf ---> Einnahmen sind ungleich Umsatz, das hab ich ja mit dem Beispiel des Hollywood Films dar gestellt. Da heißt es auch nicht das Filmstudio hat diese Zahl Umsatz gemacht, sondern so viele verkaufte Karten, so hohe Einnahmen und hier ist auch klar das Material, Darsteller usw. noch bezahlt werden müssen.

Wie du im Beitrag über mir siehst, stimmen deine Zahlen schonmal nicht. Ich hab selber unter anderem auch im Großhandel gearbeitet da war 30% das maximale, aber im Schnitt auch eher 20 - 25 % und woher weißt du das der Publisher dann nochmal vom Rest die hälfte bekommt? Spekulieren und irgendwelche Zahlen in den Raum werfen kann jedes Kleinkind


----------



## doncarloso (7. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> @ abszu
> 
> 1. glaub ich kaum das turbine ein börsenorientiertes Unternehmen ist (welcher Spielehersteller ist das schon?, Blizzard vllt.) kannst du mir eins nennen?
> 
> ...


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. Juli 2008)

Knapp 7€ Höchststand und jetzt noch 3,70 € - sagt schon ne Menge aus finde ich.


----------



## corpescrust (7. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> Knapp 7€ Höchststand und jetzt noch 3,70 € - sagt schon ne Menge aus finde ich.


Naja Anfang das Jahres lag der Kurs schon mal bei 1,78€. 
Mal ganz ehrlich wer von uns hat genug Ahnung von der Börse um so was zu bewerten ?


----------



## Donmo (7. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> Knapp 7€ Höchststand und jetzt noch 3,70 € - sagt schon ne Menge aus finde ich.


Ach du sch****! Na wenn das so ist höre ich jetzt mit dem Spielen auf und spiele wieder bei der Firma mit dem höchsten Kurs! So viele Spieler können sich nicht irren!!1elf </ironie>

@corpescrust: Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Jinntao (7. Juli 2008)

@ Sashael: Das ist im Grunde genau was ich meinte. Die Leute haben sich ein gehyptes Spiel gekauft. Keiner konnte wissen, wie es wirklich ist. Was du schreibst, liest sich so, als wäre der Hype eine Entschuldigung für den Kauf ins Blaue bei Release. Abwarten kostet nichts, aber wer so hibbelig ist und keine 1-2 Wochen auf die ersten Spielerfahrungen anderer warten kann, sollte sich meiner Meinung nach jetzt nicht beschweren, dass er 'verarscht' wurde. So naiv, das man den Aussagen eines Unternehmens blind glaubt, sollte man nicht sein. Aber genau das sind glaube ich viele Leute, die sich AoC rasend vor Erwartungen gekauft haben. Anders kann ich mir z.B. den gerne angeführten Kritikpunkt 'da steht DirectX 10 drauf, is aber nicht drin' nicht erklären. Das dass nachgeliefert wird, stand auf der offiziellen Website und war eine der ersten Dinge, die schon vorm Kauf wusste.

@ Twilight: Umsatz bedeutet den totalen Geldfluss, also die 50 Mio. die du genannt hast. Gewinn wäre der zweite Wert den du suchst, also das was ein Unternehmen tatsächlich erwirtschaftet.


----------



## reddevil306 (7. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Falls Du in deiner Branche 50 % machst sag mir wo, ich steig dort ein.


Beim Drogen handel kämme sowas glaube ich noch  hin^^.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist aber, keine 1111Elf Kiddies...
> Oder zumindest weniger, das ist das schöne wenn man keien 10 Mio Zocker hat.
> Man hat weniger Idioten darunter.


Prozentual gesehn sind in jedem Game die gleich Anzahl "Idioten" oder Kiddys, denn jedes MMO ist ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. Das es bei WoW mehr sind spielt dabei keine Rolle, die Anzahl pro Kopf ist bei AoC gleich oder sogar noch höher.


----------



## Thoryia (7. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Falls Du in deiner Branche 50 % machst sag mir wo, ich steig dort ein.


Gastronomie, 300% und mehr.


----------



## DjunGen (7. Juli 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Hin und wieder ein kleiner Bug, die WoW vor 3 Jahren auch zuhauf hatten.
> Genau wie der Contentmangel, aber auch dies wurde in WoW erst später reingepatcht.



So ein Bullshit was du schreibst. Ich spiele WoW seid der closed Beta und WoW legte den mit Abstand besten Start der MMO´s hin.
Fehlender Content in WoW? So ein Müll. Ich spielte auf Guldan, einer der ersten Server überhaupt der on ging. Als unser schnellster lvler des Servers ca lvl 55 erreichte kam schon der PvP Patch + ehresystem + Schlachtfelder! Im Endgame erwartete einen ungepatch bereits massig Instancen + Molten Core. Als die besten Gilden weltweit Ragna down hatten, kam sofort der BWL Patch hinterher. Also hört mal auf so einen Müll zu reden, WoW hätte keinen Content gehabt! das ist Schwachsinn!
Und zum Thema Bugs. Klar hatte WoW Bugs. Allerdings hielt es sich in Grenzen. AoC ist in Sachen bugs allerdings eher extrem anzusiedeln!
Und sachen wie unveränderliche Textfarben im Chatfenster. Fehlende NPC´s um Quests abzuschließen etc sind KEINE BUGS, sondern FEHLENDE SPIELINHALTE!


----------



## Mc-Chaos (7. Juli 2008)

Kann nicht wer von *Buffed.de den Tread hier schließen?* So eine Diskussion haben wir schon unter "AOC: Einfach schlecht"... 

Hier entwickelt sich das pro/Contra Gelaber wieder in die gleiche Richtung, ohne dass irgendwas nennenswertes bei rum kommt. Mich hätte de facto mal interessiert, wieviele Accounts wirklich aktiv bei AOC unterwegs sind. Aber hier wird die Info nicht mehr kommen, dafür ist das Niveau schon zu weit runtergeschaukelt.

Gruß


----------



## Nofel (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann mir auch die BMW Werbung ansehen und den Wagen ohne Probefahrt vorbestellen/kaufen, würde ich aber nicht machen 40000€ da überlegt man. Wenn man das Auto doch kauft und dann feststellt,"Ohhh es fährt die Kurven nicht von alleine und schwebt auch nicht über die Straße" ist man selber Schuld. Bevor man etwas kauft Probefahren oder sich bei Quellen Informieren denen man Vertraut. Wenn mein Onkel (besitzt ein Autohaus) sagt den kannst du kaufen, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass das was für mich ist.

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel Vorbestelle oder zum relese kaufe nicht auf Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte warte, muss ich davon ausgehen, das es nichts für mich ist. Wer also bei 50€ überlegen muss ob er es jetzt ausgibt oder lieber auf ein anderes Spiel spart sollte auf Tests warten.

Danach nur weil nur über ein Spiel herziehen und alles Schlecht zu machen ist schon fast Rufmord. Was aber auch Bescheuert ist, ist wenn man 3Jahre WoW gespielt hat und es auf einmal total scheiße findet und nur noch drüber herzieht. 

Außerdem muss man das nicht in jedes Thema einbringen wäre wie wenn ich hier jetzt anfangen würde über Kekse zu reden, auch wenn das sehr interessant wäre, aber es passt einfach nicht.

So zurück zum Thema.

Aris ist voll wie eh und je. Es hat sich mittlerweile nur besser verteilt. Außer in 70-80 Bereich. Da laufen immer 4-5 Leute bei den Questmobs rum, also eher zuviel. 

Denke solange sich das Spiel noch gut verkauft wird es keine Gästepässe geben. Ich freu mich schon drauf, ein paar Leute zu werben und das werde ich auch ohne schlechte gewissen machen. Ich bin mit wenigen Erwartungen an das Spiel gegangen und bin sehr Positiv überrascht. Außer ein paar verbuggter Quests, Lags und ein paar Client abstürze hatte ich nichts (WoW fand ich schlimmer 12-23 Uhr konnte ich keinen Account anlegen super). Bis 76 hab ich bis jetzt 2 Level gegrindet aber auch nur weil ich mich dabei nett unterhalten hab.


----------



## abszu (7. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Spanne im Handel liegt bei ca. 20% - das wären bei 50 Euro also etwa 10 Euro (brutto vor betriebsbedingten Abzügen wie Personalkosten, Strom etc...). Wenn du 50% wie in deinem Beispiel für den Handel durchbrächtest könnte ich mir ein größeres Auto kaufen. Man sieht, der Verdienst im Handel wird maßlos überschätzt.
> Falls Du in deiner Branche 50 % machst sag mir wo, ich steig dort ein.



Stimmt definitiv so nicht. Sorry, ich _arbeite_ in der Branche. Wär schön, wenns so wäre, wie du schreibst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (7. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> @ abszu
> 
> 1. glaub ich kaum das turbine ein börsenorientiertes Unternehmen ist (welcher Spielehersteller ist das schon?, Blizzard vllt.) kannst du mir eins nennen?



Fast alle sinds. FunCom auch.



> 2. bin ich nicht neu in dem Genre: WoW 1,5 Jahre, LotRO ein halbes und seit Juni AoC.



Mir gings da mehr ums Spielegenre überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Weil man diese unreflektierten Aussagen öfters liest - denk mal an die "Blizzard nimmt sooooviel ein mit Abogebühren"-Schreiber. Das da viele Seiten die Hände aufhalten, Steuern auch noch hinzukommen, wird gern vergessen.



> 3. An deiner Stelle würde ich Lesen-->Nachdenken---> Schreiben und nicht Lesen--->Schreiben--> Nachdenken? wer braucht das. Vielleicht hast du mich auch falsch verstanden
> 
> Ich hab lediglich geschrieben das FC 50.000.000 Eingenommen hat, natürlich gehen da Teile davon für Einzelhandel, Steuern, Rohstoffe usw. drauf ---> Einnahmen sind ungleich Umsatz, das hab ich ja mit dem Beispiel des Hollywood Films dar gestellt. Da heißt es auch nicht das Filmstudio hat diese Zahl Umsatz gemacht, sondern so viele verkaufte Karten, so hohe Einnahmen und hier ist auch klar das Material, Darsteller usw. noch bezahlt werden müssen.



Daran ist aber nichts falsch zu verstehen, weil es schlicht falsch ist. Bevor bei FunCom auch nur 1 müder Euro angekommen ist, haben alle möglichen Seiten vorher bereits dran verdient. Bei FunCom selbst kommt nur ein Bruchteil des Verkaufspreises an - und das, was dann ankommt, ist Umsatz, muss versteuert werden und so weiter.



> Wie du im Beitrag über mir siehst, stimmen deine Zahlen schonmal nicht. Ich hab selber unter anderem auch im Großhandel gearbeitet da war 30% das maximale, aber im Schnitt auch eher 20 - 25 % und woher weißt du das der Publisher dann nochmal vom Rest die hälfte bekommt? Spekulieren und irgendwelche Zahlen in den Raum werfen kann jedes Kleinkind



Tjo, wie ich schon weiter ober schrieb - ich arbeite in der Branche, Programmierer bei einer Spielefirma, ich weiss leider, was letztendlich bei uns ankommt von dem Verkaufspreis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ob meine Prozentangaben bzgl. Publisher und Händler, Zwischenhändler nun korrekt sind, wie gesagt, war geschätzt, aber das Endergebnis, was beim Spielehersteller ankommt, ist tatsächlich so gering. Und selbst das nur, wenn es nicht gleich nen Festabnahme-Deal war, aber davon geh ich bei AoC mal nicht aus.


----------



## Gregorius (7. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich weiß gar nicht wo hier so das Problem ist... Mal meine bescheidenen Meinungen zu einigen AUssagen hier:

1. Mir ist völlig Wurst was besser/schlechter ist, ich meine man kann das so nicht sagen. Ich habe 3 Jahre WoW hinter mir und jetzt 2 Tage AoC. Bei WoW damals kam man einfach schneller ins Spiel rein, es war einsteigerfreundlicher, man war sofort drin ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. Bei AoC ist das Gefühl irgendwie anders, aber (noch) macht es mir Spass, bin aber auch erst Lvl8.

2. Warum wird hier dauernd verteidigt, dass AoC erst wenige Wochen alt ist und WoW damals genauso fehlerhaft war? Ihr habt ja Recht, ABER: WoW war das erste MMORPG seiner Art (mit UO o.ä. möchte ich es einfach nicht vergleichen, sagen wir es ist das erste full 3D-MMORPG). Ja, in diesen 3 Jahren musste Blizzard vieles lernen und hat vieles nachgereicht, was die Spieler wollten/brauchten, um ein sehr gutes Spiel zu werden. Das heißt aber doch nicht, dass Funcom sich herausnehmen darf das gleiche nachzumachen!!! Funcom fängt nicht bei 0 an, sie können Foren und Tests zu WoW lesen und sollten wissen was von MMORPGs erwartet wird, was quasi Mindestanforderung ist und welche Fehler man meiden sollte. Bugs und Abstürze, ok, leichte Balancing-Macken, auch ok, aber das Crafting-System und die Preise für's Reiten, dann ein unfertiges PvP... Das muss einfach nicht sein, wenn man einfach "nur" ein weiterer auf dem MMO-Markt ist! Und Funcom muss sich an seinen eigenen Aussagen messen lassen, dass sie ein perfektes Spiel rausbringen wollen, und davon sind sie etwa 3-6 Monate Entwicklungszeit entfernt... Wie gesagt, ich finde AoC sehr nett, aber dass es ein Reinfall im Sinne der eigentlichen Vorstellung ist, die Funcom den Spielern vermittelt hat, ist einfach mal ein Fakt!

3. Es interessiert sich niemand von den Spielern für Verkaufszahlen, oder wieviele aktive Accounts es gibt. Es muss für die Anzahl Server genug aktive Spieler geben, damit man nicht allein durch hyboria rennt und es noch Spass macht das Spiel zu spielen, das ist alles was für den SPieler zählen sollte. Ich kapier einfach nicht warum hier (und in anderen Foren) immer Glaubenskriege ausbrechen nur weil jemand Angst hat, dass "sein" Spiel nicht mehr von allen als das beste angesehen wird und das seine "Erfolge" (virtuell!!!) plötzlich sinnlos geworden sind... Leute, habt ihr AKtien von den entsprechenden Unternehmen? Also ich nicht, insofern ist mir das völlig Schnuppe, solang ich mit dem Spiel meiner Wahl Spass habe. Und lieber lass ich 10mio WoW'ler raus aus AoC als sie alle zu AoC zu überreden und dann langweilen sich dort alle, fangen das ganken an und der Spielspass sinkt für alle. 

Jeder soll spielen was ihm mehr Spass macht, den Unternehmen wünsche ich genug Einnahmen, dass sich alle Spiele (WoW, Lotro, AoC, War) rentieren und sie Addons und vielleicht Nachfolger entwickeln können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, weil alles andere tangiert mich als Spieler nur rein peripher...

So long,

Daniel


----------



## Gregorius (7. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich geschrieben das FC 50.000.000 Eingenommen hat, natürlich gehen da Teile davon für Einzelhandel, Steuern, Rohstoffe usw. drauf ---> Einnahmen sind ungleich Umsatz, das hab ich ja mit dem Beispiel des Hollywood Films dar gestellt. Da heißt es auch nicht das Filmstudio hat diese Zahl Umsatz gemacht, sondern so viele verkaufte Karten, so hohe Einnahmen und hier ist auch klar das Material, Darsteller usw. noch bezahlt werden müssen.



Wenn schon denn schon...

UMSATZ ist das, was lt. deiner Aussage eingenommen wird, also deine 50.000.000€. Das andere nennt sich Gewinn, und das ist die Summe, die deutlich geringer ist und die einzige, die zählt. Diese wird dann, je nachdem zu welchem Zweck, mal vor und mal nach Steuern angegeben um ein wenig Eindruck zu schinden...

Umsatzzahlen interessieren eigentlich recht wenig wenn es darum geht ob ein Produkt erfolgreich war, denn unterm Strich muss ein Gewinn dastehen, nichts anderes.

/klugscheißmodus aus

Ansonsten habe ich ja eben geschrieben was ich von dieser unsinnigen Diskussion halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

@abszu
Du arbeitest also als Programmierer bei einer deutschen Spielefirma, der Einsicht in die Firmenabsatzzahlen und den Verkauf hat. Und selbst wenn es so wäre woher weißt du dann wie viel der Einzelhändler aufschlägt? Kommt MM oder Saturn zu euch und sagt wir geben euch 20 € fürs Spiel weil wir es für 40€ verkaufen? Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Wie ich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben hatte, habe ich wirklich schon im Verkauf gearbeitet und wir haben unseren Zulieferern niemals gesagt für wie viel wir die Sachen weiterverkaufen. Deine Argumente hierzu sind mehr als schwammig.

Ich stimme dir zu das FC ein Firmennotiertes Unternehmen ist, aber wenn du richtig nachgelesen hättest, hatte ich mein Meinung mit turbine begründet und dazu hab ich keine Aktien unter Google gefunden.

Zu den beiden oben genannten Punkten bin ich sehr skeptisch, welcher normale Angestellte weiß schon über die genauen Absatzzahlen seines Unternehmens bescheid? Besonders was hat ein Programmierer mit Verkauf zu tun? Tut mir Leid, aber so ganz klar ist mir das nicht. Ich könnte auch behaupten ich arbeite bei FC und weiß es besser, dass kommt mir ein bisschen so vor.

*Aber belassen wir es dabei, dieser Thread ist dafür ja nicht gedacht*

@Gregorius: das schlimmste was FC hätte machen können, sich Sachen bei WoW abzuschauen...das wäre sonst nur ein WoW-Klon geworden und das war wohl nicht gewollt. AoC sollte auf Innovationen setzen. Und ich glaube auch nicht das die Programmierer so unerfahren waren, dass sie das hätten machen müssen. FC hat ja schonmal ein MMO rausgebracht...normalerweiße hätten sie also wissen müssen, was wichtig bei einen MMO ist. Naja über das Ergebnis lässt sich streiten wie man in so unzähligen Beiträgen in diesem Forum sehen kann.


----------



## lemete (7. Juli 2008)

Gregorius schrieb:


> ABER: WoW war das erste MMORPG seiner Art (mit UO o.ä. möchte ich es einfach nicht vergleichen, sagen wir es ist das erste full 3D-MMORPG).



bei diesem Satz würd ich nochmal überlegen.

Was denke ich auch viele vergessen ist, das WoW schon glaub 3 Monate (November ?) auf dem USA Markt war, bevor es auf den Euro Markt gekommen ist.
Also viel Zeit für Verbesserungen, welche wir so gar nicht mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Aenny (7. Juli 2008)

Ähnlich wie du etmundi, habe ich auch Februar 2005 meine ersten Erfahrungen in WoW gesammelt. Zu aller erst habe ich einen Untoten Char erstellt, die Gegend aber hat mir nicht gefallen zu düster und so, da habe ich auf einem anderen Realm eine Mensch Schurkin erstellt. Heute kann ich super drüber lachen, wenn ich an meine ersten Schritte und Erkundungen denke.


----------



## Valinar (7. Juli 2008)

Gregorius schrieb:


> ABER: WoW war das erste MMORPG seiner Art (mit UO o.ä. möchte ich es einfach nicht vergleichen, sagen wir es ist das erste full 3D-MMORPG).




Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

OT: zur Geschichte der MMO´s

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMORPG

fand ich persönlich sehr interessant

Wer es sich nicht durchlesen will...

Das erste wirklich nennenstwerte (mit 3D-Engine) war EQ / 1999 ---> FF Online / 2002 ---> EQ 2 und WoW / 2004   bin von den Internationalen Erscheinungsdaten ausgegangen.


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

NUR ZUR ERINNERUNG:

Namaste
hier Drück mir
wird über den massiven Spielerschwund von AoC diskutiert.
Hab hierzu mal nen bisschen gegooglet aber nix gefunden. Gibt es hierzu schon irgendwo Zahlen?
Offizielle/inoffizielle - egal. Würd mich nur mal interessieren, wie sich die Spielerzahl nach dem ersten Monat entwickelt hat.

Das dann ja wohl Serverkapazitäten frei geworden sind, dürfte doch wohl auch bald die Gästepasse frei geschaltet werden.
Gibt es hierzu neue Infos?

Danke 

Also back to Topic

Lieben Dank.


----------



## Validus (7. Juli 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Sicher hat man Quests, aber die meisten sind grün/grau und stellen absolut keine Gefahr mehr dar. Man latscht hin, haut die Viecher und geht und muss nicht um überleben kämpfen, wie man es bei einem Barbaren-MMO erwarten sollte.





würde man es zu scher amchen gäbe es wieder mimimimimiim threads aoc is scheiße weil ich es nicht kann ich bin so schlecht habe noch kleinen q geschaft 


cu


----------



## Sashael (7. Juli 2008)

Nunja Jinntao und corpescrust, ich habe mir zum Beispiel Testberichte durchgelesen. Und das klang alles sehr vielversprechend. Also nix mit blind kaufen und nun drüber herziehen. Leider wurde im Vorfeld von Zeitschriften und auch von Spielern nach Release (!!!) so viel Blödsinn über das Spiel erzählt, dass es nur so krachte.

Das Questdesign sei ja so viel besser und innovativer als in WoW.  Also in WoW habe ich mich nie darüber aufgeregen müssen, dass ich vom Q-Geber ins Questgebiet geschickt werde, von dort wieder zum Q-Geber der mich wieder zurück schickt, von wo ich zurück zum QG gehe, der mich wieder zurück schickt, wonach ich nach einem erneuten Besuch beim QG wieder ins Questgebiet zurückkehren darf. Das Problem ist dabei nicht etwa, dass ich im Gebiet dann hundert Mobs killen soll (solche Grindquests gibts übrigens entgegen anderslautender Beteuerungen in AoC zuhauf), sondern dass ich dort im Ernstfall gerade mal einen Gegenstand anklicken oder einen Dialog mit einem NSC halten soll. Von 100% Questtime bin ich mit dem oben beschriebenen Questablauf also zu etwa 80% mit LAUFEN beschäftigt! Hallo!?!?! Gehts noch??? Schlechtes Spieldesign!

Das Kampfsystem ist viel spannender und dynamischer als das von WoW. Äh ... spiel ich vielleicht ein anderes Spiel? Ich halte einen oder zwei Finger über den Tasten 1, 2 und 3, klicke eine "Kombo" an und spiele dann Senso/GuitarHero/DonkeyKonga. Bewegen ist sinnlos, da man selbst mit einem "schnellen" Ausweichschritt immer noch so langsam agiert, dass der Gegner selbst unter Valium noch mitziehen kann. Man steht sich total statisch gegenüber und drückt die Taste, die auf die Seite mit den wenigsten Schild schlägt. Die Kombos haben schwammige "rollenspielgerechte" Beschreibungen, die mehr verwirren als erklären. Und funktionieren in einigen Fällen ab Lvl 20 gar nicht mehr. Schmettern soll den Gegner niederwerfen. Hab ich schon seit 10 Leveln nicht mehr erlebt. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es Schmettern nur als 1-Rang-Variante gibt. Schlechtes Spieldesign! Wer es besser und dynamischer erleben will, der spiele mal einen Dauerstun-Schurken in WoW. DAS ist dynamisch und spannend.

Die Welt ist so viel erwachsener und ernster als die von WoW. Joa, stimmt. Und langweiliger ist sie auch. Sieht schick aus, hat aber irgendwie nicht den Charme und die Selbstironie von WoW. Und auf diese lächerlichen Blut- und Fatality-Effekte konnte ich schon nach einer Woche gut verzichten. "Oh MANN! Er greift sich an den Hals und bricht gurgelnd zusammen anstatt wie die 20 Mann vor ihm einfach tot umzufallen! Wie unglaublich aufregend!" Das dann als Argument für AoC zu verwenden sagt viel über den Rest des Spiels aus.

Was ich erwartet habe? Ich habe erwartet, dass sich jemand die Fehler die es im Spieldesign von WoW zuhauf gibt einmal zu Herzen nimmt und sie verbessert. Das Spiel wirklich dynamischer macht. Die Spielwelt erwachsener und das heißt nicht, dass ich zum Lachen in den Keller gehen muss. Das Grinden, das Farmen, das Craften. Es gibt soviel, was WoW einfach falsch macht. Aber macht es AoC besser? NEIN, eben nicht! Es ist anders, aber nicht besser. Und DESHALB regen sich die angeblichen WoW-Fanboys so auf. Weil sie nach einer Alternative suchen! Und die wurde ihnen großmäulig versprochen und dann nicht geliefert! Das ist auch der Grund, warum AoC immer wieder mit WoW verglichen wird. Weil man mit WoW einen Maßstab hat, an dem sich alle anderen messen müssen. MÜSSEN! 
Die Latte liegt durch Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Support und noch ein Dutzend anderer kleiner Sachen zwar hoch, aber nicht annähernd so hoch, als dass man nicht mit etwas Innovation locker drüberhüpfen könnte. Und daran ist Funcom nach Ansicht vieler Spieler eben gescheitert. Mich selbst macht das eher traurig als wütend. Das Geld, dass ich für das Spiel ausgegeben habe? Drauf geschissen, da hab ich mir schon ganz andere Fehlkäufe geleistet. 

Sashael


----------



## Jinntao (7. Juli 2008)

Ich gehe da jetzt nicht näher drauf ein, die Diskussion gehört nicht hier in den Thread und deine Meinung ist ja gefestigt, da will ich auch gar nicht dran rütteln. Nur zwei Dinge, da du mich direkt angesprochen hast: Scheinbar sind die Eindrücke die du schilderst sehr subjektiv. Ich habe vor AoC auch WoW gespielt und empfinde die Punkte die dich stören nicht so.


Und ich sprach vorher von Naivität: dazu gehört im Bezug auf ein MMO auch, blind auf einen Testbericht zu hören, der gleichzeitig oder unmittelbar nach Relase erscheint. Welche Aussagekraft soll der haben? Wieviele Aspekte des Spiels können da abgedeckt sein? Und zuletzt: Spieleredakteure sind auch nur Gamer, die in den letzten Jahren das gleiche gespielt haben wie wir und erstmal enthusiastisch (das ist menschlich) auf eine Neuheit reagieren. Es bleibt dabei, meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Ein paar Wochen abwarten und sich dann in Ruhe mit einigen fundierten Erfahrungswerten zum Kauf entschließen, oder eben dagegen.
2. Sich seinem Enthusiasmus hingeben, das Spiel sofort kaufen und mit dem Riskio einer Enttäuschung leben.


----------



## Donmo (7. Juli 2008)

Sashael schrieb:


> Das Questdesign sei ja so viel besser und innovativer als in WoW.  Also in WoW habe ich mich nie darüber aufgeregen müssen, dass ich vom Q-Geber ins Questgebiet geschickt werde, von dort wieder zum Q-Geber der mich wieder zurück schickt, von wo ich zurück zum QG gehe, der mich wieder zurück schickt, wonach ich nach einem erneuten Besuch beim QG wieder ins Questgebiet zurückkehren darf. Das Problem ist dabei nicht etwa, dass ich im Gebiet dann hundert Mobs killen soll (solche Grindquests gibts übrigens entgegen anderslautender Beteuerungen in AoC zuhauf), sondern dass ich dort im Ernstfall gerade mal einen Gegenstand anklicken oder einen Dialog mit einem NSC halten soll. Von 100% Questtime bin ich mit dem oben beschriebenen Questablauf also zu etwa 80% mit LAUFEN beschäftigt! Hallo!?!?! Gehts noch??? Schlechtes Spieldesign!
> 
> Das Kampfsystem ist viel spannender und dynamischer als das von WoW. Äh ... spiel ich vielleicht ein anderes Spiel? Ich halte einen oder zwei Finger über den Tasten 1, 2 und 3, klicke eine "Kombo" an und spiele dann Senso/GuitarHero/DonkeyKonga. Bewegen ist sinnlos, da man selbst mit einem "schnellen" Ausweichschritt immer noch so langsam agiert, dass der Gegner selbst unter Valium noch mitziehen kann. Man steht sich total statisch gegenüber und drückt die Taste, die auf die Seite mit den wenigsten Schild schlägt. Die Kombos haben schwammige "rollenspielgerechte" Beschreibungen, die mehr verwirren als erklären. Und funktionieren in einigen Fällen ab Lvl 20 gar nicht mehr. Schmettern soll den Gegner niederwerfen. Hab ich schon seit 10 Leveln nicht mehr erlebt. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es Schmettern nur als 1-Rang-Variante gibt. Schlechtes Spieldesign! Wer es besser und dynamischer erleben will, der spiele mal einen Dauerstun-Schurken in WoW. DAS ist dynamisch und spannend.



Da kenn ich aber in WoW auch ein paar Quests, bei denen das nicht anders ist. Die Quests wo man eine hohe Anzahl an Mobs killen muss ist eigentlich so gedacht, dass man sie während dem eigentlichen Questen erledigt. Beispiel: Hellsand-Inseln. Töte 50 Pikten. Entweder töte ich jetzt stur 50 Pikten am Stück, oder ich mach die Questen, wo man die Edelsteine sammeln muss, kämpf mich auf die andere Seite der Insel vor etc. Dabei kill ich automatisch so schnell 50 Pikten, das es mir gar nicht weiter auffällt und ich mich bei der nächsten Welle Questbelohnungen holen nur auf ein paar EP mehr freuen kann.

Die Skillbeschreibungen sind etwas kompliziert zu verstehen, da muss ich dir leider recht geben. Schmettern ist, wie du schon bemerkt hast, eine Rang-1-Fähigkeit. Klar, dass die später nicht mehr funktioniert und das ist auch gut so. Sonst hätten alle Nahkampfklassen eine weitere Knockbackfähigkeit und die Magier würden wieder weinen. So bekommt jede Klasse nur die CC-Skills, die ihr auch zustehen. Schmettern soll also nur den Start etwas erleichtern und abwechslungsreicher machen.

Und dann noch: lol? Ein Stunschurke ist allerhöchstens spannend für den Schurkenspieler. Ich finde es weder spannend noch dynamisch, in einem Zug geknüppelt zu werden, ohne eine Chance auf Gegenwehr. Es mag vielleicht dynamisch sein, als Schurke durch Gegner hindurchspringen zu können, um sofort wieder Meucheln zu können, aber mir ist es da doch lieber, den Gegner als undurchdringbares Objekt vor mir zu haben, da man so auch Zugänge blockieren, Leute schützen und Formationen bauen kann. Frag mal die Leute von der Corinthianischen Phalanx, die haben etwas ähnliches vor.

Das Kampfsystem von Age of Conan kann man so oder so sehen. Genau wie das von WoW (auch schon oft genug verflucht *grml*)

@TE: Sorry, das war jetzt schon wieder offtopic. Morgen schreib ich hier, ob ich nen Unterschied auf Asgard feststellen kann. Versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sashael (8. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Und ich sprach vorher von Naivität: dazu gehört im Bezug auf ein MMO auch, blind auf einen Testbericht zu hören, der gleichzeitig oder unmittelbar nach Relase erscheint. Welche Aussagekraft soll der haben? Wieviele Aspekte des Spiels können da abgedeckt sein? Und zuletzt: Spieleredakteure sind auch nur Gamer, die in den letzten Jahren das gleiche gespielt haben wie wir und erstmal enthusiastisch (das ist menschlich) auf eine Neuheit reagieren. Es bleibt dabei, meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Ein paar Wochen abwarten und sich dann in Ruhe mit einigen fundierten Erfahrungswerten zum Kauf entschließen, oder eben dagegen.
> 2. Sich seinem Enthusiasmus hingeben, das Spiel sofort kaufen und mit dem Riskio einer Enttäuschung leben.



Du bemerkst aber schon, dass du ziemlich Müll schreibst oder?
Wenn ich ein Spiel haben möchte, das ich gut finde, soll ich warten bis es mir andere nach ausreichendem Testspielen empfehlen und ich aufgrund ihrer Berichte merke, dass das Spiel etwas für mich ist. Oder ich kauf es mir, bin vielleicht enttäuscht und habe dann aber gefälligst die Klappe zu halten, da ich ja das Risiko der Enttäuschung in blinder Naivität auf mich genommen habe.

Gehts noch??? Solchen Dummfug hab ich selten gelesen!

Ich habe das Spiel gekauft und finde es nicht gut, vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Das sage ich, das ist auch mein gutes Recht. Dem Geld oder der "verschwendeten" Zeit weine ich übrigens keine Träne nach. 

Deine Überheblichkeit ist allerdings schon grotesk. Andere als naiv zu bezeichnen, weil sie in froher Hoffnung ein unausgereiftes Spiel erworben haben, welches von allen Seiten mit Lorbeeren zugeschüttet wurde, ist beeindruckend frech. 

Oh weiser Jinntao, erleuchte uns mit deinem Schatz an Wissen, denn wir sind naiv und blind und dürfen deshalb auch keine eigene Meinung kundtun! *aufdiekniewerfundimstaubkriech*

Naja, wer sich weiterhin wöchentlich hunderte von MB an Patches runterladen mag, mit nicht vorhandenem Ingame-Support gut leben kann und sich als Beta-Tester benutzen lassen will, der solle weiterhin AoC spielen. Ich für meinen Teil warte wie viele andere auch auf das nächste MMORPG. Vielleicht lernt ja irgendwann jemand mal aus den Fehlern der Vorgänger und lässt uns endlich ein Spiel erleben, das auch wirklich innovativ und spassig ist. Und nicht einfach nur versucht mit Grafik, Titten und Blut zu punkten.


----------



## erwo (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also von dem Spielerschwund habe ich (leider) noch nicht
viel bemerkt.

In höheren Level Bereichen sind die Server komplett überfüllt,
teilweise streitet man sich mit Gruppen um Bosse usw.

Instanzen sind logischerweise kein Problem, aber Dungeons
schon, es gibt ein Midlevel Dungeon namens "Mainsystem".

Das Ding ist so überfüllt das es unspielbar ist.

Dort und tw. auch bei "freien" Zonen sollten eher neue Instanz
kopien erstellt werden, es nervt so wie es ist einfach zu über-
füllt und frustig dadurch.

Die Community ist teilweise auch leider arg WoW lastig, also so
mit schnell Boss noch pullen und umlegen statt Kampf/Schlacht-
gruppe mit fremden aufmachen usw.

Bleibt zu hoffen das diese Leute das Spiel später gekauft haben
und noch aufhören damit, es gibt leider noch viel zu viele davon.

WoW ist eh viel ausgereifter, ein Nieschenprodukt wie AOC ist
nix für jeden, WoW bietet auch viel mehr Content, vor allem im
PVE Bereich, und bald wieder das Addon und so weiter,
denke es wird bald besser.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Kartob (9. Juli 2008)

Direkt merken wird wohl kein normaler Spieler einen Spielerschwund, weil alles instanziert ist. Dungeons wie Mainsystem werden deshalb immer voll sein. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das die Anzahl der Instanzen schwindet. Auf Aries waren von einigen Gebieten am Anfang mehr als 20 Instanzen offen, jetzt sind es fast immer drei bis zehn. Gestern Abend ist es mir sogar passiert das ich die Instanz nicht wechseln konnte weil nur eine offen war !


----------



## Donmo (9. Juli 2008)

Kartob schrieb:


> Gestern Abend ist es mir sogar passiert das ich die Instanz nicht wechseln konnte weil nur eine offen war !


Wo warste denn? In bevölkerungsarmen Gebieten ist mir das schon häufiger passiert, also bevor der Testmonat rum war.

Naja ab heute kann ich wieder zocken und ich muss sagen auf Asgard merkt man keinen großen Unterschied, außer vielleicht das der Spielfeldchat nicht mehr so überfüllt ist. Mal abwarten ob sich da noch was tut. Ich fänds ja lustig wenn in 3-6 Monaten die Server überschwemmt werden, denn ich hab von vielen Leuten gehört die erstmal ein paar Monate auf Patches warten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kim :) (9. August 2008)

hier ich ich ich 
will auch was sagen .... 
also ich hab das spiel mit einer freundin zusammen bei nen kumpel von mir (bei uns zuhause aber halt auf seinem accound)
bisschen probe gespielt haben 3 mal das anfangs gebiet (das mit der sklavin) gamacht und fanden es beide eigentlich ganz lustig das spiel ...
ergo sind wir beide los und haben uns AoC gekauft  naja sie ist dann bis level 15 gekommen und ich bis 20 dann war der spiel spaß weg. 
haben grademal die häfte der free time genutzt *als AoC spielerin schwinde*



und um noch irgendwelcghe sachen zu schreiben von den ich eh keine ahnung hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/Activision_...ie@pkZeit_50000
von anfangs ma 0,9 USD (ende juni 00) auf 37,6 USD (mitte juli 08)
find ich schon beeindrukend

http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart7.html
okay 62,2% marktanteim bei den mmos (ist das markt anteil? naja wie gesagt keine ahnung)

http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart11.html
und es sind halt doch alles china famer  : P


----------



## Gocu (9. August 2008)

Kim schrieb:


> hier ich ich ich
> will auch was sagen ....
> also ich hab das spiel mit einer freundin zusammen bei nen kumpel von mir (bei uns zuhause aber halt auf seinem accound)
> bisschen probe gespielt haben 3 mal das anfangs gebiet (das mit der sklavin) gamacht und fanden es beide eigentlich ganz lustig das spiel ...
> ...



genauso wars es bei mir und nem Kumpel auch, da sah die Gegend einfach nichtmehr so gut aus wie Tortage und der Spaß war einfach weg, ich weiß nicht was aber da hat halt irgendwas gefehlt


----------



## JP_1018 (9. August 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> blizzard hat tatsächlich nur 10 mio spiele *verkauft!* über aktive accounts schweigt sich blizzard genauso aus!




NEIN, WoW hat über 10Mio AKTIVE Accounts, wobei für den asiantischen Markt eine paushcale eingerechnet wurde da es in den östlichen Ländern kein abosystem wir in Europa und den USA gibt. Die Anzahl der Verkauften Exemplare haben lage vor der 9Mio marke (der aktiven accs) die 10Mio Schallmauer durchbrochen.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (9. August 2008)

Jaja alles klar!Die haben 10 millionen aktive Accounts.Ihr glaubt auch alles was man euch erzählt.Bei Lineage 2 steht auch auf der Verpackung "Über 17 Millionen Spieler weltweit".Und das soll ich auch glauben?


----------



## ~Kieron~ (9. August 2008)

Blizzard ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen das zur Wahrheitspflicht geboten ist im Rahmen der AdHoc Bekanntgaben. Daher kann man den Aussagen glauben, vor allem wenn man weiß das der Jahresumsatz entsprechend hoch ist (Bilanz, GuV lesen).


----------



## Pacster (9. August 2008)

Darkhunter-Furor schrieb:


> Jaja alles klar!Die haben 10 millionen aktive Accounts.Ihr glaubt auch alles was man euch erzählt.Bei Lineage 2 steht auch auf der Verpackung "Über 17 Millionen Spieler weltweit".Und das soll ich auch glauben?




Jo..nur da steht nicht über 17 millionen aktive Spieler. Bei denen kannst du dich fragen wie sie ihre Zahlen zusammenkriegen...bei der Aussage von Blizz "10millionen aktive accounts" ist zumindest in westlichen Ländern ganz klar wie sich die berechnen und wie schon einer sagte: Da sind sie zur Wahrheit verpflichtet sonst hagelt es heftigste Strafen weils Betrug an den Aktionären wäre.
Was schätzt du denn wieviel Spieler HdRO hat? Und dann vergleich mal die Anzahl der aktiven deutschen Server.


@Donmo: In ein paar Monaten spielen die erstmal WAR und dann Wotlk. Erst wenn die beiden ihren Reiz verloren haben(so sie das denn tun) und wenn kein anderes neues und interessantes Spiel rauskommt, erst dann werden sich die Leute AoC nochmal zuwenden falls es bis dahin wirklich positive Neuigkeiten von dem Spiel zu berichten gibt und nicht weiterhin fast alles heiße Luft ist.


----------



## derseppel (9. August 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Evtl liegt es auch einfach daran das die WoW-Müden so enttäuscht sind weil sie bisher einfach nix gewöhnt waren?
> 
> Ich meine von den ganzen WoW'lern haben nur wenige vorher was anderes gespielt.
> Glaub da fehlt einfach der gewisse Grad abhärtung und realitätsbezug.
> ...




da ist etwas dran. Viele de vor WoW die Welt der MMOs nicht kannten, haben ein insgesamt falsches Bild des Genres.

Und zu Blizzard. Viele vergessen, dass Blizz vor WoW arge finanzielle Probleme hatte.


*Dieser Post wurde in der Badewanne verfasst, habt mitleid bei Fehlern.*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. August 2008)

Darkhunter-Furor schrieb:


> Jaja alles klar!Die haben 10 millionen aktive Accounts.Ihr glaubt auch alles was man euch erzählt.Bei Lineage 2 steht auch auf der Verpackung "Über 17 Millionen Spieler weltweit".Und das soll ich auch glauben?



Bedenke, dass in Asien Lineage2 das ist wie für den Westen WoW..es gibt nur viel mehr Asiaten auf dieser Welt als sonstwas^^ 

(und der Asiaten geschmack ist nunmal auch anders als die der Wessis, deswegen mögen die im schnitt kein WoW und wir kein Lineage2)


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (9. August 2008)

Die Aussage mit 10 Millionen aktiven Accounts ist schon ein paar Monate alt.Aber egal davon sind eh 30% Goldfarmer/spamer usw. aber das ist ein anderes thema und gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2008)

World of Warcraft hat derzeit 10,75 millionen Spieler, und das sind alles zahlende abonnenten. Wie oft schon gesagt wurde: Blizzard ist an der Börse und muss die Spielerzahlen wahrheitsgemäß angeben. Und wenn ich lese: "-Chinafarmer 1000000":
1. Nicht nur in China wird Goldsellung etc. betrieben sondern auch hier in Deutschland, also ist der Begriff nicht gerade Konkret.
2. Blizzard hat erst vor ein paar monaten knappe 100.000 accs. gesperrt wegen Verdacht auf Goldselling.
3. Blizzard geht nun juristisch vor gegen Firmen die Goldselling betreiben.

Alles in allen hat WoW trotz allem 10 mio. Spieler, und mit wotlk erscheinung werden es sicherlich wieder mehr.


----------



## Windhawk (9. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> World of Warcraft hat derzeit 10,75 millionen Spieler, und das sind alles zahlende abonnenten. Wie oft schon gesagt wurde: Blizzard ist an der Börse und muss die Spielerzahlen wahrheitsgemäß angeben. Und wenn ich lese: "-Chinafarmer 1000000":
> 1. Nicht nur in China wird Goldsellung etc. betrieben sondern auch hier in Deutschland, also ist der Begriff nicht gerade Konkret.
> 2. Blizzard hat erst vor ein paar monaten knappe 100.000 accs. gesperrt wegen Verdacht auf Goldselling.
> 3. Blizzard geht nun juristisch vor gegen Firmen die Goldselling betreiben.
> ...


oder weniger.... aber vegiss die Kinderarbeit in China nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..... Ebay hat einige WoW Seller Firmen gesperrt.... weil sie im Zusammenhang mit Kinderarbeit stehen was lernen wir daraus?!?! Don't support Blizz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> oder weniger.... aber vegiss die Kinderarbeit in China nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und du vergiss mal deine vorurteile gegenüber anderen ländern. 
Aso ganz vergessen: Blizzard lässt sich legenfalls sehr viel zeit mit ihren Spielentwicklungen....


----------



## Windhawk (9. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du vergiss mal deine vorurteile gegenüber anderen ländern.
> Aso ganz vergessen: Blizzard lässt sich legenfalls sehr viel zeit mit ihren Spielentwicklungen....


is leider kein vorurteil sondern das waren alles chinesische Anbiter in Ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also eine TATSACHE, obwohls das natürlich auch in andren Ländern gibt....


----------



## etmundi (9. August 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Viele de vor WoW die Welt der MMOs nicht kannten, haben ein insgesamt falsches Bild des Genres.



Was ist denn an dem Bild, das  man sich durch WoW gemacht hat, so alles falsch?
Etwas ratlos bin.


----------



## hugly (9. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Bild, das  man sich durch WoW gemacht hat, so alles falsch?
> Etwas ratlos bin.




- nuja, du kennst keine Server Events (nein, auch die Öffnung der Tore von AQ lass
ich nicht gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - Das können PVE/PVP/PVM Events sein, von GMs (aktiv) gesteuert.

- Du kennst keine Serverweiten von der Comunity gemachte Events (auch hier können
GMs eingreifen, zum Beispiel einen Grabstein dauerhaft ins Spiel (nur ein bestimmter Server)
integrieren, wenn ein bekannter Spieler gestorben ist oder ähnliches. - geht von den Spielern aus.

- Du kennst nur "Grind/Farm" PVE, also Instanzen die man immer und immer wieder besuchen
muss, anstatt eine Begegnung EINMALIG (pro Char) unter Einsatz aller Ressourcen zu "erledigen"
und damit die Begegnung abgeschlossen zu haben (es gibt natürlich dann entsprechend
mehr davon, bei einer Questreihe in daoc musste man 100 Bosse töten, alle ähnlich
gestrickt wie die Bosse in WoW. 
Kennt jemand das SCHACH Event in Karazhan? - Das selbe gab es in daoc bereits 2004

- Du hast noch nie etwas erlebt was deinen Server dauerhaft irgendwie verändert hat
(Sammeldings zum freischalten von AQ oder sonstwas zählt nicht, haben irgendwann alle.)

- Du kennst keine Trophäen

- Du kennst kein organisiertes Gruppen Open PVP

- Du kannst nichtmal was droppen oder ablegen, die WoW Welt ist immer Klinisch rein.

- Belagerungswaffen/RVR und PQ und haste nicht gesehen, das ist mir jetz zu nervig
das alles aufzuzählen.

- Du kennst keine Gildenfeatures (XP - Freundesgruppen, Gildenstandarten für +XP,
Punkte Sammeln und dann am WE für einen Tag doppelte XP zum zusammen Leveln und das
nur im Bereich XP Sammeln, da gibts 1000e Sachen mehr) Bei WoW ist die Gilde nur ein
grüner Chat.

- Vermutlich weisst Du nichtmal wozu in MMOs üblicherweise Housing drinnen ist.


Ach hab kein Bock mehr, da kann man noch Stunden Weiterschreiben.

Will dich nicht beleidigen, aber das was was er meinte mit dem Falschen Bild,
ist wohl einfach nur das Du WoW als die Referenz nimmst die es nicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (9. August 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Blizzard ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen das zur Wahrheitspflicht geboten ist im Rahmen der AdHoc Bekanntgaben. Daher kann man den Aussagen glauben, vor allem wenn man weiß das der Jahresumsatz entsprechend hoch ist (Bilanz, GuV lesen).



als account wird gezählt, was nicht gekündigt ist - ob sie wirklich genutzt werden, spielt keine rolle...
ebenso gibt es möglichkeiten diese zahlen legal zu "dehnen"...
der jahresumsatz von blizz besteht auch nicht nur aus wow....

auch deine erwähnte "wahrheitspflicht" bezieht sich mehr auf wirklich börsenrelevante angaben,
der einzelne user ist der börsenaufsicht - wie auch blizz - scheissegal fg
selbst wenn blizz sagen würde, sie hätten nur EINEN kunden, könnten aber umsatz, gewinn und
verlust richtig belegen, so wäre das weder eine lüge im börsensinne, noch sonst irgendwie relevant

wollte nur mal deinen "tunnelblick" ein wenig erhellen  ;-)


----------



## Visssion (9. August 2008)

mh ich kann mir nich vorstellen das die da was verdrehen oO warum sollten sie das tun bzw. wenn das jeder machen würde wo kommen wir da hin.. 

MFG


----------



## etmundi (9. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> - nuja, du kennst keine Server Events (nein, auch die Öffnung der Tore von AQ lass
> ich nicht gelten
> 
> 
> ...



Ja danke für die ausführliche Antwort - und ohne die sonst übliche Flamerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ein paar von dir genannten dingen kenn ich schon aus WoW - z.B. 
 organisiertes Gruppen Open PVP

Und WoW hab ich nie als Reverenz bezeichnet.
Und  ein Spiel das alles bietet was du genannt hast plus die Sachen von WoW, hmm, wäre toll, aber eher unwarscheinlich - lasse mich aber gern eines besseren Belehren.


----------



## hugly (10. August 2008)

> Aber ein paar von dir genannten dingen kenn ich schon aus WoW - z.B. 
> organisiertes Gruppen Open PVP

Sicher?
Das was direkt nach WoW Release in XRoads los war ist OpenPVP.
Einmal IF zu raiden ist noch nicht organisiert.
Und wenn die "Gegner" also die Leute die in IF zum craften rumstehen
nicht vorbereitet sind, ist da garnix organisiert.

BGs waren nicht gemeint.

> Und WoW hab ich nie als Reverenz bezeichnet.

Irgendwer hat wieder damit angefangen.

> Und  ein Spiel das alles bietet was du genannt hast plus die Sachen von WoW, hmm, wäre toll, aber eher unwarscheinlich - lasse mich aber gern eines
> besseren Belehren.

Das waren willkürliche (weniger als  60 Sekunden Zeit zum Tippen)
Features, die meissten aus daoc (Das war der Vorgänger von Warhammer Online),
aber ich bin sicher es gibt Spiele mit deutlich mehr Features als daoc.

Aber ist hier Off Topic.


Fakt ist: AOC hat vor ne Menge einzubauen, sie tun es auch, Stück
für Stück, das ist Positiv.
Jeder Sinnvoller Vorschlag der Sinn macht wird von Waldgeist eingetütet
und zu den Devs geschickt, Spielervorschläge wohlgemerkt, kann man
im offiziellem Forum nachvollziehen.

Nuja, wenn man ein Spiel mit diesen und noch einigen Features mehr haben
will hilft nur mitmachen, Vorschläge im Forum machen und halt warten,
denn nur die Zeit hilft die Menge an Features einzubauen.

Und AOC hat von der Engine für die nächsten Jahre noch einiges an
Möglichkeiten ,) - Sowohl von der Grafik als auch vom Gameplay.
Nuja, und wenn man schaut wie gross Hyboria wirklich ist, und das
was bisher erschlossen ist.


Was AOC am meissten schadet ist das (Neukunden abschreckende) geflame
in sämtlichen Foren, denn umso mehr Geld da ist, desto schneller weiter und
höher geht die Entwicklung.


----------



## Milkoh (10. August 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> is leider kein vorurteil sondern das waren alles chinesische Anbiter in Ebay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Um eines mal klarzustellen: Ich bin absolut gegen jede Kinderarbeit, aber Du kennst natürlich die alternativen der Kinder wenn sie NICHT als Goldfarmer arbeiten würden oder? 

Mein Tipp besuch mal indische Bergdörfer und schau Dir die Produkte und vor allen die Arbeitsbedingungen an. Dann schau dich mal in Deinem Zimmer und Kleiderschrank um und und dann miste mal aus. 


DANN hast Du vielleicht mal eine Ahnung wa Sache ist. Dadurch einen Hersteller wie Blizzard zu boykottieren um in China/Indien gegen Kinderarbeit etwas zu tun ist sinnfrei, das ist maximla naiv und Ahnungslos. 

Milkoh


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> - nuja, du kennst keine Server Events (nein, auch die Öffnung der Tore von AQ lass
> ich nicht gelten
> 
> 
> ...



Zu den Server events: Aq öffnung war sowas, genau wie zuletzt Quel´Danas.

Zu den Belagerungswaffen: Mehr oder Minder kommt mit den addon Waffen/Vehikel hinzu in Lake Wintergasp.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Blizzard ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen das zur Wahrheitspflicht geboten ist im Rahmen der AdHoc Bekanntgaben. Daher kann man den Aussagen glauben, vor allem wenn man weiß das der Jahresumsatz entsprechend hoch ist (Bilanz, GuV lesen).



Die Wahrheitspflicht eines Börsennotierten Unternehmens bezieht sich auf Statistiken ihre Bilanzen, Aktienentwicklung und Buchführung betreffend. Genaue Statistiken wie zum Beispiel Produktionsmengen, Verkufszahlen oder Ähnliches fallen unter Firmeninterna, und müssen nicht freigegeben werden.

Sie sagen dir also "Wir haben 2008 so und soviel Milliuonen US$ eingenommen" ... und diese Angabe muss stimmen, weil sie sonst von der Börsenaufsicht eins aufs Dach kriegen...aber wieviele aktive Accounts es jetzt wirklich sind, fällt auf keinen Fall unter die Wahrheitspflicht.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (10. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Was AOC am meissten schadet ist das (Neukunden abschreckende) geflame
> in sämtlichen Foren, denn umso mehr Geld da ist, desto schneller weiter und
> höher geht die Entwicklung.



Was soll denn das sein? So ein Blödsinn! Willste lieber das andere Leute auch Geld rauswerfen, damit du nicht allein da stehst? Also die knapp 100eu die ich in AoC investiert habe, empfinde ich bis dato als rausgeworfen.

Vieles was versprochen wurde, wurde gestrichen oder verschoben. Das schlimme ist, wenn es angekündigt worden wäre, wäre es in Ordnung, aber das meiste wurde still und heimlich rausgelassen.
Die Informationspolitik seitens FC ist unter aller Sau! Im Forum wird man immer nur noch auf spätere Patches vertröstet, obwohl niemand dort wirklich was weiß.
Alle paar Wochen kommen Entschuldigungs- und Hinhalteschreiben die angeblich von irgendwelchen hochrangigen FC-Mitarbeitern geschrieben wurden... Wär's glaubt wird seelig! 
Die freuen sich über 1Mio verkaufte Exemplare und der Rest scheint sie einen Dreck zu jucken!

Somit warne ich Leute lieber nicht mit allzuviel Erwartungen an das Spiel zu gehen und sich die Ausgaben dreimal zu überlegen.


BTT: Viele Leute die mit mir zusammen in AoC angefangen haben, haben ihren Acc auch wieder gekündigt. Nicht alle, aber viele davon, sind auch wieder in anderen MMO's zu Gange... WoW, HdRo und GW.


----------



## mattenowie (10. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> als account wird gezählt, was nicht gekündigt ist - ob sie wirklich genutzt werden, spielt keine rolle...
> ebenso gibt es möglichkeiten diese zahlen legal zu "dehnen"...
> der jahresumsatz von blizz besteht auch nicht nur aus wow....
> 
> ...



ich war mal wieder total begeistert als ich deinen beitrag gelesen hatte


----------



## mattenowie (10. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu den Server events: Aq öffnung war sowas, genau wie zuletzt Quel´Danas.
> 
> Zu den Belagerungswaffen: Mehr oder Minder kommt mit den addon Waffen/Vehikel hinzu in Lake Wintergasp.



@razyl du darfst doch net sowas sagen

hattest du dir den post denn net richtig durchgelesen?

alle sachen die in wow so wahren wie die sachen die er beschrieben hatte zählen doch net.

mich hat nur gewundert das er net noch gesagt hat

"- pc spiele kennst du nicht. wow ist zwar eins aber darfst du net zählen"

in diesem sinne, auf ein fröhliches klugscheissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trolldich (10. August 2008)

also wir sind zu 6 von wow zu aoc gewechselt , alle gequitet 4 zurück zu wow 2 zu anderen .

die hätten erst mal lvl 1-40 fertigmachen sollen , aber so bis 80 hochqäulen um zu merken das man da nur lowis ganken kann tolles pvp game

bin conan fan aber funcom hats versaut


----------



## Yaglan (10. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> also wir sind zu 6 von wow zu aoc gewechselt , alle gequitet 4 zurück zu wow 2 zu anderen .
> 
> die hätten erst mal lvl 1-40 fertigmachen sollen , aber so bis 80 hochqäulen um zu merken das man da nur lowis ganken kann tolles pvp game
> 
> bin conan fan aber funcom hats versaut




Wieso haben die es versaut? Die haben was angekündigt was AoC hat haben es aber nicht geschaft vor den Realease drauf zu tuen. Also egal es kommt ja noch.

Und großes pvp mit Lowies den spruch kannste dir sparen wenn die spieler so dämlich sind und machen das kannste ein spiel nicht dafür verandwortlich machen weil es in jeden anderen MMO auch geht.

AoC macht mir jede menge spaß auch mit 80 Und mache momentan lieber RP als zu raiden auch wenn ich noch keine Raidinstance gesehen habe.


----------



## hugly (10. August 2008)

> ZITAT(Razyl @ 10.08.2008, 13:51) 
> Zu den Server events: Aq öffnung war sowas, genau wie zuletzt Quel´Danas.

Die AQ Events waren auf allen Servern exakt gleich, abgesehen davon das die
Server quasi dauerdown waren, Schiffsrouten kaputt, ganze kontinente weg
usw. - auch wenn man diesses Bescheidene Event gelten lassen will, anschauen
konnte man es sich doch nicht da die Server nicht liefen.

Quel´Danas kenne ich nicht, ist das nicht irgendwas wo jeder einzeln für sich
hingrindet bis man 1000 mal irgendwas zusammen hat? Klingt nicht nach nem
Event, aber wenn alle meinen es kann nicht mehr möglich sein, denn wird das
wohl so sein.

Davon ab sind 2 Events in 4 Jahren auch nicht gerade viel, WoW ist für 10 Jahre
ausgelegt (offizielles Statement), nun mittlerweile ist es "halb ToT" (von der Zeit her)

Aber es hat sich in den Bereichen im Posting auf der Seite davor rein garnix getan.

Das schlimme ist das Blizzard es sich leisten könnte das Spiel in Ordnung zu bringen,
aber sie es garnicht wollen, es fallen immer wieder alte Spieler raus aber es kommen
neue hinzu.
Ausserdem ist der Asiaten Anteil bald 50% und daher wird es eh mehr Richtung
dauergrinden geschoben.

Also ich habe nicht das Gefühl das die mit dem (geringen) Teil den sie wieder in
WoW zurückinvestieren etwas anderes machen als simplen Newbie Content,
wohlgemerkt - sie hätten das Geld, sie wollen nur nicht.

> Zu den Belagerungswaffen: Mehr oder Minder kommt mit den addon Waffen/Vehikel hinzu in Lake Wintergasp.

Ahja, schon klar, ist natürlich komplett das gleiche.




mattenowie schrieb:


> @razyl du darfst doch net sowas sagen
> hattest du dir den post denn net richtig durchgelesen?
> alle sachen die in wow so wahren wie die sachen die er beschrieben hatte zählen doch net.
> mich hat nur gewundert das er net noch gesagt hat
> ...



Lies oben, das war begründet.


----------



## trolldich (10. August 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wieso haben die es versaut? Die haben was angekündigt was AoC hat haben es aber nicht geschaft vor den Realease drauf zu tuen. Also egal es kommt ja noch.


sich in einem satz zu wiedersprechen , etwas nicht geschaft = Versaut oder willst du sagen die haben super arbeit geleistet oO . mir egal obs noch kommt funcom ist für mich geschichte . 


> Und großes pvp mit Lowies den spruch kannste dir sparen wenn die spieler so dämlich sind und machen das kannste ein spiel nicht dafür verandwortlich machen weil es in jeden anderen MMO auch geht.


ja spricht nochmehr gegen das spiel , nur funboys und assis ;-)


> AoC macht mir jede menge spaß auch mit 80 Und mache momentan lieber RP als zu raiden auch wenn ich noch keine Raidinstance gesehen habe.


ja dan bist du ja gut aufgehoben bei funcom


----------



## SohnDesRaben (10. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das Blizzard es sich leisten könnte das Spiel in Ordnung zu bringen,
> aber sie es garnicht wollen, es fallen immer wieder alte Spieler raus aber es kommen
> neue hinzu.
> Ausserdem ist der Asiaten Anteil bald 50% und daher wird es eh mehr Richtung
> dauergrinden geschoben.




Bitte Quellen für den Asiatenanteil? Echt furchtbar was hier zusammen geschrieben wird.

Desweiteren mal aus einem anderen Post... Sachen die ja angeblich fehlen um WoW zu einem "echten" MMO zu machen:
- Serverevents: AQ zählt ja nicht, genauso wie die Insel... Achso, das bestimmst auch du. Interessant.

- Communitie-gemachte Events: Hängt doch von der Com hab, wenn die keinen Bock haben, machense das nicht. Wennse Bock haben, gibts welche. Stell dir vor das passiert auf manchen Servern.

- "Grind/Farm"PVE... Bitte versuch mir nicht zu erzählen ein anderes Spiel füllt dich seit Jahren aus und du bist nie zweimal in der selben Instanz gewesen... lächerlich.

- "Du hast noch nie etwas erlebt was deinen Server dauerhaft irgendwie verändert hat - (Sammeldings zum freischalten von AQ oder sonstwas zählt nicht, haben irgendwann alle.)" ... OMFG... Klar, du sagst was zählt und nicht, weil es dir sonst nicht in den Kram passt.

- "Du kennst keine Trophäen" ... Onyxia, Magtheridons Köpfe z.B.? Für mich sind es Trophäen, wenn ich mit meinem Raid einen Boss bezwungen habe und durch eine Quest etwas abgeben kann, woraus u.a. auch Buffs hervorgehen.

- "Du kennst kein organisiertes Gruppen Open PVP" ... Dann schließ dich einer Stammgruppe an.

- "Du kannst nichtmal was droppen oder ablegen, die WoW Welt ist immer Klinisch rein." ... Wer brauchts? Dafür gibts Handelsfenster.

- "Belagerungswaffen/RVR und PQ" - Waffen kommen, aber ich weiß: Zählt nicht!

- "Du kennst keine Gildenfeatures (XP - Freundesgruppen, Gildenstandarten für +XP, Punkte Sammeln und dann am WE für einen Tag doppelte XP zum zusammen Leveln und das nur im Bereich XP Sammeln, da gibts 1000e Sachen mehr) Bei WoW ist die Gilde nur eingrüner Chat." - Dann tuts mir echt leid für dich, dass du dich nicht in eine intakte Gilde fügen kannst. Bei uns ist es viel mehr als nur ein "grüner Chat". Bei uns sind sehr viele seitdem auch im RL befreundet.

- "Vermutlich weisst Du nichtmal wozu in MMOs üblicherweise Housing drinnen ist".... Wayne? Wer braucht das dringend? Ist sicher nett. Aber erstmal sind andere Dinge wichtiger.


Außerdem: Wenn Housing und Co. in WoW drin wäre, würdest du auch behaupten "Die haben ja nur bei DaoC oder XY geklaut! FU BLIZZ!".
Erbärmlich! Wirklich!


----------



## Fiddi (10. August 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Bitte Quellen für den Asiatenanteil? Echt furchtbar was hier zusammen geschrieben wird.
> 
> Desweiteren mal aus einem anderen Post... Sachen die ja angeblich fehlen um WoW zu einem "echten" MMO zu machen:
> - Serverevents: AQ zählt ja nicht, genauso wie die Insel... Achso, das bestimmst auch du. Interessant.
> ...



/Sign

 Das mit dem Zählt nicht ist der letzte müll. Entwerder du sagst es gab so etwas oder es gab es nicht. Aber nur etwas nicht zählen zu Lassen weil DU es nicht gut findest ist erbährmlich.

Des Weiteren wenn du die große Freiheit in MMO´s suchts Spiel EVE Online da kannst du wirklich Fast alles machen. Ach ja das zählt wahrscheinlich nicht ist ja SciFi und nicht Fantasy.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Deathsoull (10. August 2008)

Habe Aoc auch getestet und bin relativ bald zurück zu wow!

Gründe!

1. Age of conan hat die pseudo mittelalter grafik! Leider fühl ich mich da nicht wohl! Ich liebe wow grad wegen der Zeitlosen Grafik!

2. Die ganzen Bugs seis q texte usw nerfen einfach ungemein! Sowas gabs bei wow NIE! Es gab bugs in der welt ABER keine einzigen in quest texten usw!

3. Gibs keine Tauren xD! Außerdem gefallen mir die klassen in Aoc einfach nicht!

Tjo sind gründe genug! Hab mich in AoC einfach net wohlgefühlt! Meine Welt ist einfach das High Content Raid in WoW und wird es wies aussieht auch weiterhin bleiben!


----------



## Emokeksii (10. August 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Habe Aoc auch getestet und bin relativ bald zurück zu wow!
> 
> Gründe!
> 
> ...



2 von 3 punkten hättest du dir denken können bevor du das spiel probiert hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja...mir hats nur bis 20 spaß gemacht danach war bei mir schluss...alleridngs liegt das wohl daran das ich mich eifnach wie in nem schlechten solo rpg spiel fühle. Ich hab probleme bei dem spiel überhaupt kontakt aufzubauen...ist irgendwie schwer und merkwürdig und die Community auf dem server wo ich war war größtenteils auch eher schlecht als recht...auf dem pve server gings eigendlich aber auf den pvp server haben sich alle nur gegenseitig beleidigt.

Dann das ganze geganke...das an sich ist ja nicht schlimm aber wenn jemand mit 20 kommt dich gankt und dir dann noch zufüsstert "haha noob" hörts irgendwie auf....ne da spiel ich lieber hdro oder gar kein mmo aber conan ist es nicht für mich....


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Bitte Quellen für den Asiatenanteil? Echt furchtbar was hier zusammen geschrieben wird.


http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart11.html
Und komm mir ja nicht mit "zählt nicht" *g*



> Desweiteren mal aus einem anderen Post... Sachen die ja angeblich fehlen um WoW zu einem "echten" MMO zu machen:
> - Serverevents: AQ zählt ja nicht, genauso wie die Insel... Achso, das bestimmst auch du. Interessant.


AQ war ein echtes Event, Stimmt...Zuerst die riesige Sammelaktion, und dann die Invasion der Silithiden, bzw. das Gemetzel vor AQ...aber das Sunwell - Farming als Event zu bezeichnen ist ein wenig weit hergeholt...ein Event bringt Spieler zusammen, auf der Insel haben einfach nur alle allein vor sich hingequestet. Und ein einziges wirkliches Event in 4 Jahren...verzeihung, aber das ist etwas Wenig ^^



> - "Grind/Farm"PVE... Bitte versuch mir nicht zu erzählen ein anderes Spiel füllt dich seit Jahren aus und du bist nie zweimal in der selben Instanz gewesen... lächerlich.


Zweimal ja, 5mal auch noch, aber noch nie 50 mal, um irgendwelchen Heromarken nachzujagen xD



> - "Du hast noch nie etwas erlebt was deinen Server dauerhaft irgendwie verändert hat - (Sammeldings zum freischalten von AQ oder sonstwas zählt nicht, haben irgendwann alle.)" ... OMFG... Klar, du sagst was zählt und nicht, weil es dir sonst nicht in den Kram passt.


Wie gesagt, eine Sache in 4 Jahren...ansonsten gabs nur die Patches. Inwieweit man in AoC dauerhaft was ändern kann hab ich keine Ahnung...in W.A.R wirds sicher sehr geil, wenn sich durch die Keeps&Sieges bzw. das Globale Punktesystem ständig die Fronten verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> - "Du kennst keine Trophäen" ... Onyxia, Magtheridons Köpfe z.B.? Für mich sind es Trophäen, wenn ich mit meinem Raid einen Boss bezwungen habe und durch eine Quest etwas abgeben kann, woraus u.a. auch Buffs hervorgehen.


Unter Trophäen verstehen die meisten Spieler aber eher etwas dauerhaftes, dass sie an ihrem Char anbringen können, und das nicht irgendwo inner Stadt hängt (Und nach 24 Stunden ohnehin weg ist"



> - "Du kennst kein organisiertes Gruppen Open PVP" ... Dann schließ dich einer Stammgruppe an.


Stammgruppen Farmen immer dieselben 3 BGs ab...instanziertes Battleground PvP ist KEIN Open PvP. Dass OpenPvP in WoW selten bis gar nicht, und schon malüberhaupt nicht in Gruppen stattfindet, darüber muss man glaub ich nicht diskutieren.



> - "Belagerungswaffen/RVR und PQ" - Waffen kommen, aber ich weiß: Zählt nicht!


Public Quests kommen mit der Erweiterung WotLK nicht, ebensowenig wie RvR. Belagerungswaffen eingeschränkt, nur in begrenzten Gebieten, und Spielerisch machen sie kaum Sinn.



> - "Du kennst keine Gildenfeatures (XP - Freundesgruppen, Gildenstandarten für +XP, Punkte Sammeln und dann am WE für einen Tag doppelte XP zum zusammen Leveln und das nur im Bereich XP Sammeln, da gibts 1000e Sachen mehr) Bei WoW ist die Gilde nur eingrüner Chat." - Dann tuts mir echt leid für dich, dass du dich nicht in eine intakte Gilde fügen kannst. Bei uns ist es viel mehr als nur ein "grüner Chat". Bei uns sind sehr viele seitdem auch im RL befreundet.


Schön dass ihr ein gutes Gildenklima habt. Das ändert aber nichts an der RIchtigkeit des Arguments...technisch gesehen ist eine Gilde in WoW kaum mehr als ein Chatchannel, ohne entsprechende Zusatzsoftware bietet das Spiel weder erweiterte Organisationsmöglichkeiten, noch Diplomatiemöglichkeiten (zb. die klare Ingame Deklarierung einer Gildenallianz, welche dann auch SPielerische Auswirkungen hat) Gildenstandarten und dergleichen gibt es im Genreriesen auch keine.



> - "Vermutlich weisst Du nichtmal wozu in MMOs üblicherweise Housing drinnen ist".... Wayne? Wer braucht das dringend? Ist sicher nett. Aber erstmal sind andere Dinge wichtiger.


Housing hätte der World Of Warcraft sicher besser getan, als Xtausend neue Epics mit jeder Erweiterung, die eigentlich niemand braucht.


----------



## celion (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Unter Trophäen verstehen die meisten Spieler aber eher etwas dauerhaftes, dass sie an ihrem Char anbringen können, und das nicht irgendwo inner Stadt hängt (Und nach 24 Stunden ohnehin weg ist"



Dann versuchs mal mit dem Ring den du für den Kopf bekommst

Housing wollen oder brauchen nur die wenigsten. Wer housing will soll Hdro spielen

Hast deine Kristallkugel wieder angeschmissen oder warum weiß du das die Belagerungwaffen spielerisch keinen Sinn machen


----------



## eikira (10. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> klar, aber gleichzeitig glauben, dass wow 10 mio AKTIVE spieler hat  LOL
> 
> also von spielerschwund merk ich auf meinem server nix ...  wobei einige sehr gerne "schwinden" könnten,
> denen kräht nicht mal der hahn in kopshef hinterher fg



nun lol. ja das ist es ja blizzard kann sich damit abheben. sie haben 10 millionen aktive accounts vermutlich bald 11.
ich kenns nur aus bekannten 4 haben aoc gekauft und nur noch 1 hat weiter bezahlt und spielt weiter. und diese entwicklung ist wohl bei vielen so ich schätz mal rund der 700 000 aktivierten accounts die hälfte spielen nicht mehr.

wozu auch. mal ganz ehrlich grafisch ist AoC ein augenschmauss ohne frage. spielertechnisch gesehen ist es einfach viel zu simpel aufgebaut.
story technisch kann ich nichts zu sagen ich kenne die conan story nicht sonderlich und kann dies nicht beurteilen aber es hat mich nicht gepackt.


----------



## celion (10. August 2008)

eikira schrieb:


> wozu auch. mal ganz ehrlich grafisch ist AoC ein augenschmauss ohne frage. spielertechnisch gesehen ist es einfach viel zu simpel aufgebaut.
> story technisch kann ich nichts zu sagen ich kenne die conan story nicht sonderlich und kann dies nicht beurteilen aber es hat mich nicht gepackt.



Du mußt die Grafik im Verhältnis zur Leistung sehn und da gibts einfach nur ein "setzen 6"


----------



## Durlok (10. August 2008)

also ich muss sagen man merkt das einige spiler ihren acc nicht verlängert haben

auf meinem server asgard sind zwar noch einige unterwegs, aber es sind doch wesentlich weniger als die ersten 2 monate

mir macht es zwar immer noch spass, aber nach erreichen von lvl 80 gibt es wirklich nicht viel zu tun, ausser etwas bgs, ein wenig rp und ab und an mal eine raidini besuchen

obwohl ich eigentlich kein fan von ruf oder matz/items farmen usw ( wie es in 1 ; 2 bekanten mmos ist)  bin, muss ich sagen, so hat man wenigstens noch etwas zu tun wenn kein raid ansteht und da hat aoc leider wirklich noch nicht viel zu bieten

FC muss sich da wirklich ranhalten und schleunigst vorwärts machen, sonst werden ihnen in den nägsten monaten, wenn WAR und die WOW erweiterung erscheint, wirklich noch sehr viele spieler davonlaufen

aber wie man so schön sagt, die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Dann versuchs mal mit dem Ring den du für den Kopf bekommst
> 
> Housing wollen oder brauchen nur die wenigsten. Wer housing will soll Hdro spielen
> 
> Hast deine Kristallkugel wieder angeschmissen oder warum weiß du das die Belagerungwaffen spielerisch keinen Sinn machen



Welcher Ring? Wenn du die Sonnwendfestkrone oder was ähnliches meinst, das sind Items, und keine Trophäen. Trophäen sind in meinen Augen Statslose Styleitems, die ich mir an mein ganz normales Equipment in extra dafür bestehenden Slots anhängen kann, einfach um mich optisch von anderen Chars abzuheben.

Ich kenn viele die Housing wollen...hatten mal einen von der ganzen Gilde gezeichneten Thread mit konkreten Vorschlägen im offiziellen Forum gepostet, nach drei Tagen war der thread immer noch an der Spitze, hatte +20 Seiten und fast ausschliesslich Zustimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, das war über ein Jahr vor BC, da war das WoW Forum ja noch relativ Flamefrei.


Weil sie nur in einem eng beschränkten Gebiet verfügbar sein werden, und es eigentlich keinen Grund gibt sie zu benutzen...direktes PvP macht mehr Schaden. In anderen Spielen brauchst du sie um Festungen Kaputtzuknallen...im Open PvP übrigens, nicht auf einem instanzierten BG.


----------



## gunny (10. August 2008)

ähm ich erinner mich da noch an den eizug von naxx war ja kein event gar nich 


angelwettbewerb dunkelmondjahrmarkt die ganzen season events zählen ja auch nich laut nehm schreiber im te 


omg junge dann spiel irgendwas anderes am besten nen offline rpg 


was beschäftigung in wow bedeutet hast du deffi nich gefunden


----------



## SohnDesRaben (10. August 2008)

@sorzzara
sicher, viele punkte kann man sich hinbiegen. nicht jeder "casual" geht wegen heromarken 50mal irgendwelche instanzen. das sind ja dann schon die hardcore-leute.
bei uns auf dem server gibts ziemlich regelmäßig gruppen für open-pvp, anders gesagt: städteraids. bringen einem keine items, aber eine menge spaß!


nochmal zu den Events: was bisher alle vergessen haben, ist der event zu naxxramas! die ganzen spawnpunkte der geißel usw. ;-) außerdem gibts massig kleine events zu helloween und co. sicher keine riesen serverevents, die den server total verändern, aber das verlangen ja auch die wenigsten.

open-pvp inhalt wird ja von blizz auch geboten... türme einnehmen und buffs kassieren etc... was die community draus macht ist ihre sache. die möglichkeit aber besteht. 
wobei ich auch nicht vollends überzeugt bin von dem open-pvp gebiet in LK, weil bisher alles ziemlich schnell langweilig wurde. aber ich bin auch mehr pve'ler als pvp'ler! :-)


@AoC
Für mich hatte das Spiel sehr sehr viel Potenzial um ein würdiger Gegner zu werden. Aber FC hats leider verbockt. Vielleicht schau ich es mir später nochmal an, wenn positive Resonanzen folgen, aber Vanguard ist ja nun auch nicht so, dass sich die Leute drum reißen.
Dann nebenher noch 2 weitere MMO's zu entwickeln, finde ich leider auch daneben. Lieber eines richtig abliefern und zufriedene Kunden, als solche Schnellschüsse und dann Ärger ohne Ende.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> @sorzzara
> sicher, viele punkte kann man sich hinbiegen. nicht jeder "casual" geht wegen heromarken 50mal irgendwelche instanzen. das sind ja dann schon die hardcore-leute.
> bei uns auf dem server gibts ziemlich regelmäßig gruppen für open-pvp, anders gesagt: städteraids. bringen einem keine items, aber eine menge spaß!


Städteraids in WoW haben wichtige Unterschiede zu echtem Open PvP: Erstens haben sie keinen spielerischen Nutzen...ergo geht kaum jemand mit dem Gedanken: "Ok, da ist es...darauf habe ich gewartet, jetzt gebe ich ALLES!" hin. Zweitens werden sie vom System her ad absurdum geführt: Die Gegnerische Fraktion ist nicht gezwungen in den Kampf einzugreifen, da du keine Möglichkeit hast, sie zu zwingen sich zu flaggen...in echtem Open PvP würde ihnen nichts übrigbleiben, ausserzu kämpfen oder zu fliehen. Desweiteren, sobald der Raid am ersten NPC vorbeirennt, kommt der Guardspawnzerg, der 9/10 Raids ohnehin zunichte macht. Drittens hat es für die Gegnerfraktion überhaupt keine Auswirkungen wenn der Raid "Erfolg" hat...gut, Thrall ist tot, und weiter? Ich flagg mich deswegen doch nicht PvP, in paar Minuten Spawn er eh wieder.




> nochmal zu den Events: was bisher alle vergessen haben, ist der event zu naxxramas! die ganzen spawnpunkte der geißel usw. ;-) außerdem gibts massig kleine events zu helloween und co. sicher keine riesen serverevents, die den server total verändern, aber das verlangen ja auch die wenigsten.


Stimmt, Naxx war wirklich ganz gut, das war mir auch entfallen. In 5ergruppen mit Zwei Mages die Mobs zusammenziehen, und dann einfach übel Wegbomben *g*
Die Saisonevents bringen keine Leute zusammen...früher waren sie noch ganz ok, aber inzwischen laufen auch die nur mehr auf Solo - Grinding hinaus (Siehe Sommersonnwendfest)



> open-pvp inhalt wird ja von blizz auch geboten... türme einnehmen und buffs kassieren etc... was die community draus macht ist ihre sache. die möglichkeit aber besteht.
> wobei ich auch nicht vollends überzeugt bin von dem open-pvp gebiet in LK, weil bisher alles ziemlich schnell langweilig wurde. aber ich bin auch mehr pve'ler als pvp'ler! :-)


Und wie sieht dieses "OpenPvP" in der Praxis aus? Ein Spieler geht zum Turm, holt sich ne Tasse Kakao, und reitet zum nächsten, weil es...ehrlich gesagt...kein Schwein der Gegenfraktion interessiert ob der schwache dmg Buff jetzt aktiv ist, oder nicht.
Wie oben beschrieben, OpenPvP ohne Spielerischen Sinn ist keines.




> @AoC
> Für mich hatte das Spiel sehr sehr viel Potenzial um ein würdiger Gegner zu werden. Aber FC hats leider verbockt. Vielleicht schau ich es mir später nochmal an, wenn positive Resonanzen folgen, aber Vanguard ist ja nun auch nicht so, dass sich die Leute drum reißen.
> Dann nebenher noch 2 weitere MMO's zu entwickeln, finde ich leider auch daneben. Lieber eines richtig abliefern und zufriedene Kunden, als solche Schnellschüsse und dann Ärger ohne Ende.



Obwohl ich dir in Punkto der Aktionen von Funcom recht geben muss....warum sehen hier alle immer ein anderes Spiel gleich als "Gegner" von WoW an? Das ist richtig, *richtig* kindisch!


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. August 2008)

Alle auf dem Markt befindlichen MMO's sind Gegner. Nicht von mir, aber die Hersteller versuchen sich ja gegenseitig mit Versprechungen an die Community auszubooten. Was bei Hellgate London ja gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist, noch mehr wie bei AoC. ;-)


----------



## hugly (11. August 2008)

Das Argument mit dem OpenPVP war ja oben schon.... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Der Asia Anteil wurde hier in buffed in irgendeinem Artikel erwähnt,
oben gibt es auch einen Link zu mmogchart.
Viel Freude beim Farmen.


Nochmal zu dem Event, es ging darum ob es aktiv von GMs
gesteuert wird oder nicht, das war weder bei AQ noch bei NAXX
so direkt der Fall.

Auch das Niveou der "Events" war nicht besonders hoch.

Das AQ Event wurde auf manchen Servern direkt geheim-
gehalten, weil die Server abschmieren wenn zu viele Leute da
sind, also ein Event wo keiner dabei ist (weil es keiner weiss und
es nachts gemacht wird, schon AKTIV, aber eben von Spielern...)
Ist kein Event, das meinte ich.

Hatte es mir damals angeschaut, bei uns wurde es Samstag Nachmittag
gemacht.

Wenn man nach Teldrassil gekommen ist (nach Stunden) war es
gut, an die Mobs rangehen ging nicht, da ist der Client gecrashed.

Das Event musste mehrfach neu gestartet werden da der komplette
Server abgeschmiert ist (3-4 Mal, weiss nicht mehr genau, jedesmal
Warteschlange).

Irgendwann war das Event da oben fertig, doch es fuhren keine Schiffe
mehr.

Wenn doch mal eins kam, war immer Mitten im Wasser Schluss, alle
tot.

Irgendwann war der komplette Kontinent "Östliche Königreiche" down,
danach sind einige wenige nach Silithus gekommen, unter anderem die
Leute die das Event gemacht haben, die kleine Gruppe hat es dann
durchgezogen und das wars, selbst habe ich es nicht geschafft nach
Silithus zu kommen bevor alles vorbei war.


Auf solche "Events" können echt nur WoW Kiddies stolz sein, einfach weil
sie nix besseres kennen ausser farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war die Aussage hinter dem Satz mit den Events.


----------



## Evereve (11. August 2008)

Das AQ event hätte mir vom Grundkonzept schon gefallen, aber man hat eins vergessen: die Assi Spieler. 

Bei uns farmte knapp der halbe Server fürs event, der Rest für den Geldbeutel. Viele Leute stellten das gefundene für Wucherpreise ins AH statt es abzugeben und verzögerten die Sammelphase massig. 
Dann kam unsere 24/7 Imbagilde und riss die Questreihe in kürzester Zeit durch. Wäre an sich ja nicht wild gewesen, aber sie bestanden dann darauf, das event heimlich und allein durchzuziehen, da sie ja die ganze Arbeit gemacht haben und es drum IHR event ist....
Zum Glück sickerte ihr Termin aber durch und der ganze Server drudelte ein. Nach langem Loben und Betteln erklärten sie sich dann großzügig bereite IHR Event mit dem Rest des Servers zu teilen. Kaum begonnen, schmierten der Server im Minutentakt ab und man bekam eigentlich kaum was mit. 
Es gab ja noch massig andere Aktionen wie Spieler, die mit benötigtem Ruf usw nach der Freigabe der Transfere auf progresschwache Server transferierten und dort AQ gegen Gold usw aufmachten. Andere Gilden, die schon länger ehrlich an der Q Reihe arbeiteten guckten in die Röhre. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht, wie man so ein event konzipieren müsste, um solche Aktionen von Assispieler unmöglich zu machen. Denke das ist gar nicht machbar.


----------



## hugly (11. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Das AQ event hätte mir vom Grundkonzept schon gefallen, aber man hat eins vergessen: die Assi Spieler.
> 
> Bei uns farmte knapp der halbe Server fürs event, der Rest für den Geldbeutel. Viele Leute stellten das gefundene für Wucherpreise ins AH statt es abzugeben und verzögerten die Sammelphase massig.
> Dann kam unsere 24/7 Imbagilde und riss die Questreihe in kürzester Zeit durch. Wäre an sich ja nicht wild gewesen, aber sie bestanden dann darauf, das event heimlich und allein durchzuziehen, da sie ja die ganze Arbeit gemacht haben und es drum IHR event ist....
> ...



Schau nochmal oben, indem nicht Spieler sondern ein GM die Sachen
betreut und die Spieler mit GM zusammen es starten, DESWEGEN schrieb
ich ja das AQ zu dieser Art Event nicht dazuzählt.
Aber dafür braucht es auch eine Engine usw., also ein Spiel was "MM"orpg
ist, und das ist WoW nie gewesen, wenns paar Spieler auf nem Haufen sind
stürzt der Server halt ab.


----------



## Deathsoull (11. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Schau nochmal oben, indem nicht Spieler sondern ein GM die Sachen
> betreut und die Spieler mit GM zusammen es starten, DESWEGEN schrieb
> ich ja das AQ zu dieser Art Event nicht dazuzählt.
> Aber dafür braucht es auch eine Engine usw., also ein Spiel was "MM"orpg
> ...



paar? spieler? ab 400 spieler gibs probs... ! Und das is normal! denn server die diese leistung bringen müssen erst gebohren werden sonst hätte sie blizz da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Casionara (11. August 2008)

Auch ich habe WoW für 3 Wochen den Rücken gekehrt und mich bei AoC versucht aber das spiel hat bei weitem nicht meine erwartungen erfüllt daher sehe ich es auch nicht als notwendigkeit an anderen nun ihren Spielspaß schlechtzureden den sie wohl offensichtlich haben!

Und sich an Spielerzahlen aufzuhängen ist auch mehr als lächerlich bzw zeug nicht gerade von geistiger Größe denn solange das Spiel noch weiter entwickelt wird müssen demenstprechend genug Leute zahlen!
Solange die server noch Online sind geht es weiter und werden auch weiter Leute ihren Spass haben!
Ich erinnere mich auch noch wehmütig an "Earth&Beyond" zurück was mir sehr viel spass gemacht hat dann aber eingestellt wurde, naund shit hapens passiert!
Und das geilste iss eh EVE Online wenn sich ganze Corps bekriegen und monate an spielzeit zu staub zerblasen wird aber das ist nichts für den durchschnittspieler der nach einem Tod ruhig zur Leiche zurücklaufen will und alles wieder haben will was er davor hatte!


----------



## Evereve (11. August 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> paar? spieler? ab 400 spieler gibs probs... ! Und das is normal! denn server die diese leistung bringen müssen erst gebohren werden sonst hätte sie blizz da bin ich mir sicher!



Das wäre ausserdem eine absolute Kapazitätenverschwendung. Wie oft kam eine Situation wie AQ Eröffnung vor, die so eine immense Belastung an die Server darstellte? In meinen über drei wow Jahren genau zwei mal. Einmal mit der AQ Eröffnung und einmal mit Einführung der Insel Quel vor ein paar Monaten.


----------



## hugly (11. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Das wäre ausserdem eine absolute Kapazitätenverschwendung. Wie oft kam eine Situation wie AQ Eröffnung vor, die so eine immense Belastung an die Server darstellte? In meinen über drei wow Jahren genau zwei mal. Einmal mit der AQ Eröffnung und einmal mit Einführung der Insel Quel vor ein paar Monaten.



Könnte es evtl. daran liegen das sie es technisch nicht hinbekommen
und es daher sowas nicht gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Könnte es evtl. daran liegen das sie es technisch nicht hinbekommen
> und es daher sowas nicht gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was méinst du jetzt mit "so was nicht gibt"? Die events oder ausreichende Server?


----------



## erwo (12. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Was méinst du jetzt mit "so was nicht gibt"? Die events oder ausreichende Server?



Es gibt keine Events weil die sonst in die Technik investieren müssten.

Davon ab, da oben war eine willkürliche Liste, das es in WoW keine Events
gibt war nur einer von vielen Punkten...


----------



## Rorret (12. August 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> Mantigore, du hast keinen plan glaub ich....
> 
> Blizard darf von AKTIVEN spielern reden, da es da um bezahlte Monatsabos geht.
> 
> ...




hahaha.....selten so gelacht! übrigens nicht wundern über den seltsamen geschmack im maul - stammt aus der moccabude von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (12. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Könnte es evtl. daran liegen das sie es technisch nicht hinbekommen
> und es daher sowas nicht gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe aber mal, du bist *kein* AoC-Zocker, sonst wär dieser Spruch ein ziemliches Eigentor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Ernst, manchmal gibt es Dinge, die man schlicht nicht kaufen kann, egal für wieviel Geld. Vielleicht gehören Server, auf denen sich zig Hundert Charaktere gleichzeitig in einer kleinen Region tummeln, momentan mit dazu - es können nicht einfach ALLE Entwickler, egal ob Blizzard, FunCom, FlagShip, ArenaNet usw. usf. unfähig sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (12. August 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> hahaha.....selten so gelacht! übrigens nicht wundern über den seltsamen geschmack im maul - stammt aus der moccabude von blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugly (12. August 2008)

> Ich hoffe aber mal, du bist *kein* AoC-Zocker, sonst wär dieser Spruch ein ziemliches Eigentor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch, warum sollte das ein Eigentor sein?
Hab bisher noch keine Warteschlangen oder Servercrashes erlebt im gegensatz zu WoW.

> Und im Ernst, manchmal gibt es Dinge, die man schlicht nicht kaufen kann, egal für wieviel Geld. Vielleicht gehören Server, auf denen sich zig Hundert
> Charaktere gleichzeitig in einer kleinen Region tummeln, momentan mit dazu - es können nicht einfach ALLE Entwickler, egal ob Blizzard, FunCom,
> FlagShip, ArenaNet usw. usf. unfähig sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne leider nicht sooo viele Spiele, aber die Menge an Spielern die bei WoW
einen Servercrash erzeugt, sind in daoc ein normaler Raid, ok mittlerweile nicht
mehr weil es nicht mehr so viele Spielen und Content generved wurde, aber funktionieren
dürfte das noch immer.

Und auf Dauer hoffe ich schon das Funcom auch in diesem Bereich
besser wird als Blizzard.

Wobei die "Messlatte" in dem Falle eher nicht besonders hoch liegt.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2008)

AOC hat einfach bis jetzt nicht Erwartungen erfüllt die es sich selbst bzw die Spieler gestellt haben. Ich glaube zwar das sich AOC halten wird, aber es wird (wie jedes andere mmorpg) nie an WoW ranreichen da sich wow in den jahren so eine verdammte große community zusammenbekommen hat, das Spiel derzeit sehr gut läuft und massig neuer Content nachgeschüttet wird. 
Und wie oben schon gesagt: Blizzard lässt sich zeit mit der Entwicklung ihrer Spiele. Was ich schonmal so über Warhammer gehört habe... naja EA halt.


----------



## abszu (12. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne leider nicht sooo viele Spiele, aber die Menge an Spielern die bei WoW
> einen Servercrash erzeugt, sind in daoc ein normaler Raid, ok mittlerweile nicht
> mehr weil es nicht mehr so viele Spielen und Content generved wurde, aber funktionieren
> dürfte das noch immer.



Hm... wird bei AoC nicht ab einer bestimmten Anzahl Spieler automatisch eine neue Instanz erzeugt? Bei WoW können sich relativ problemlos (der eigene Rechner sollte das halt mitmachen) bis etwa 200 Leute prügeln. Der Ping geht dann zwar hoch, aber bis zum Servercrash wie bei AQ damals muss schon was ganz anderes passieren, DEN Massenauflauf verkraftet kein Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Schallmauer bei WoW liegt bei etwa 400-500 Leuten in derselben kleinen Zone (also bspw. am Eingang von Orgrimmar), dann knallts. Ist mir aber immer noch lieber als Zwangsinstanziierung.


----------



## Thornado (12. August 2008)

hi...
Ich bin ein Member der Gilde " A Better Tomorrow"..wir sind einer der ersten und grössten Gilden auf Aries!
unser Leader "Shangy" könnte jeden Tag neue Mitglieder aufnehmen.Sind im Moment ca.150 Mitglieder und ein Schwund is nich zu vermelden!
Bei unzähligen Burgverteidigungen hat es Menge Spass gegeben.Auch die OPEN PVP-Scharmützel mit ANG,GRANDMASTER,GDE,FirstBlood,Droog,Atlantica,Zornig,
RONIN,und noch anderen Gilden macht Spass!

PS:2 Monate AOC sind doch gut angelaufen...die Zukunft wird rosig


----------



## Shadowmelter (12. August 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> hi...
> Ich bin ein Member der Gilde " A Better Tomorrow"..wir sind einer der ersten und grössten Gilden auf Aries!
> unser Leader "Shangy" könnte jeden Tag neue Mitglieder aufnehmen.Sind im Moment ca.150 Mitglieder und ein Schwund is nich zu vermelden!
> Bei unzähligen Burgverteidigungen hat es Menge Spass gegeben.Auch die OPEN PVP-Scharmützel mit ANG,GRANDMASTER,GDE,FirstBlood,Droog,Atlantica,Zornig,
> ...





es ist egal wie viel ihr motzt. egal ob ihr recht habt oder nicht. ich kenne bisher kein spiel so beschissen es auch mal war das nicht doch noch von irgendwem gespielt wird. aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das es sehrwohl ein paar spiele gab deren server mal vom netz gingen. erinner mich aber grade nicht an deren namen. fakt ist aber das aus meiner sicht aoc niemals aussterben wird. mag ja sein das die server mal leerer werden bzw niemals so richtig voll aber das gabs in anderen spielen auch schon und dann gab es kostenlose chartransfers oder aber es wurde einfach ein paar server zu einem server. wenn man aoc spielen will denke ich mal ist es so wie bei wow. man ignoriert einfach die wahl des spielservers von seiten blizzards und versucht sein glück auf einem der ersten server die ans netz gegangen sind weil deren population meistens gefestigter ist als von anderen servern. wow wird niemals sterben egal wieviel scheisse gebaut wird und genauso sehe ich das auch mit aoc, hdro etc. selbst vanquard welches aus meiner sicht eine absolute katastrophe ist hat nicht grade wenig spieler. natürlich keine angeblichen 10 mio wie wow aber was interessieren mich auf meinem kleinen server denn bitteschön die anderen 9990000 spieler die ich im leben niemals zu gesicht bekomme ? mir reicht ein voller server auf dem ich mein zuhause habe. ähnlich wie bei eve online. von vielen totgeglaubt weil es niemals mehr als vielleicht 100k spieler gab die alle auf einem einzigen server hausen und wenn man sich nachmittags einloggt sieht man so 20k-30k spieler online. wer braucht mehr ?


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Hab bisher noch keine Warteschlangen oder Servercrashes erlebt im gegensatz zu WoW.



Du hast in AOC noch keine Servercrashes erlebt? Die Server schmieren immer wieder ab, zwar weniger wie bei Release, aber doch immer wieder mal. 
Und dass es keine Warteschlange gibt ist doch klar, dazu benötigt es eine immense Spierdichte, die AOC nicht wirklich vorzuweisen hat.



Thornado schrieb:


> hi...
> Ich bin ein Member der Gilde " A Better Tomorrow"..wir sind einer der ersten und grössten Gilden auf Aries!
> unser Leader "Shangy" könnte jeden Tag neue Mitglieder aufnehmen.Sind im Moment ca.150 Mitglieder und ein Schwund is nich zu vermelden!
> Bei unzähligen Burgverteidigungen hat es Menge Spass gegeben.Auch die OPEN PVP-Scharmützel mit ANG,GRANDMASTER,GDE,FirstBlood,Droog,Atlantica,Zornig,
> ...



Die Gilde in der ich spiele ist auch sehr groß. Klammert man dann alle Spieler aus, die seit Wochen nicht mehr online waren, sieht es doch wieder recht mau aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuchulains (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen
AoC war mein erstes Spiel was ich vorbestellt habe, da mich die Vorstellungen auf der GC begeistert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun bin ich im Besitz von 2 80er und 2 50er Chars auf verschiedenen Servern.

Das Spiel hat mich zu Anfang wirklich geflasht. Jetzt habe ich meinen ACC auf Eis gelegt und die Gründe Funcom mitgeteilt.

Ich habe jeden meiner Chars bis level 40 mit Enthusiasmus gespielt. Tolle Grafik, stimmige Welt, super Story, die Bugs und lag’s  konnten mich nicht stoppen.

Nun ist das passiert was auch anderen aufgefallen ist, die Story wird löchrig und wirkt im Gegensatz zum Anfang verwirrend. Die Quests werden zu einer Mob Klopperei ohne Verstand.

Aus Sicht eines Wächters  waren für mich die low level Inis abwechslungsreich und ausgeglichen. In den high level Inis hingegen wurden sie weniger Fordernd dafür nerviger.

Bei der Menge an Skorpionen oder Spinnen die mir dort zum Opfer gefallen sind dürfte es in Hyborian keine Lebewesen mehr geben.

Letztendlich ist die große Langeweile ausgebrochen, was hätte ich noch tun sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PVP ist nett aber nach einer Weile fragt man sich, was soll ich eigentlich hier noch, so ohne wirkliches Ziel, ohne ein echtes Feindbild?

Die Berufe waren auch soweit möglich fertig und auch nicht sehr motivierend.

Ich könnte nun weiter für die T3 Gildenstadt Farmen aber mit der Zeit ist es für mich spannender dem Gras beim wachsen zuzusehen. Da hilft es auch nicht dass immer diese nervigen Mobs mich beim Farmen stören.  

Bleibt noch Raiden. Würde ich gerne machen aber mein Terminkalender lässt dieses leider nicht mehr zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man muss zugeben, von Patch zu Patch wird das Spiel Bug und lag freier das hilft einem aber Nicht unbedingt über die fehlende Story und den mageren Content hinweg. 

Just in diesem Moment erreicht mich eine E-Mail von Turbine die mir ein paar Kostenlose Spieltage  anbieten, als alter Lotro Spieler. 
Jetzt ist mein Lotro Wächter wieder voll beschäftigt mit viel Content und Story bei meiner alten Sippe und beobachtet was AoC,WoW,GW,DAoC,WAR und Co so treiben.

Ich wünsche mir das Funcom noch eine Menge Ideen in das Spiel bringt, ich würde sofort zurückkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry für den langen Text, mir war jetzt danach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have Fun


----------



## Syspy (13. August 2008)

AOC is einfach der Hammer und wegen so HOLEN whine Threats wie hier wird des Game ausgebremst von der Member zahl her . Aber wie schon überall bekannt ist WoW war viel schlechter als Aoc am anfang AOC bietet soviele sachen jetzt schon die ihr nichtmal mehr wahr nehmt und Community wird massive mit einbezogen alles holes gesülze hier !!!! Leider sin in Foren 80 % nur sinnlose Flamer unterwegs die sich an holen sachen Aufgeeilen und unschlüssige leute damit vom Game fernhalten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (13. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3-j4OtoS8


----------



## everblue (13. August 2008)

wie es wirklich ist:

AOC Bär


----------



## ginky_8 (13. August 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> wie es wirklich ist:
> 
> AOC Bär



einfach nur geil :-)


----------



## Pacster (13. August 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> wie es wirklich ist:
> 
> AOC Bär





Hahahahaha...ist das fies....;-)


----------



## Skelettron (13. August 2008)

oh mein gott unser kleiner fanboy *Syspy* hat all seinen zorn und mut und wissen der welt zusammengefasst und uns ein mega (grosse fette schrift) staytment dagelassen



> AOC is einfach der Hammer und wegen so HOLEN whine Threats wie hier wird des Game ausgebremst von der Member zahl her . Aber wie schon überall bekannt ist WoW war viel schlechter als Aoc am anfang AOC bietet soviele sachen jetzt schon die ihr nichtmal mehr wahr nehmt und Community wird massive mit einbezogen alles holes gesülze hier !!!! Leider sin in Foren 80 % nur sinnlose Flamer unterwegs die sich an holen sachen Aufgeeilen und unschlüssige leute damit vom Game fernhalten ...



aber sry das ist voll arm von dir und primitiv... und der wahrheits halber mal so neben bei: jedes spiel auch wow lief von anfang an besser als aoc, naja gothic3 liefgenau so schlecht aber ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. weiterhin jedes spiel lieferte das was auf der verpackung steht oder hatten wenigstens genug eier in der hose um es vorher anzukündigen das sie es nicht geschaft haben es rein zu bringen, siehe WAR...

oder bist du waldgeist himself... *lol*


----------



## SohnDesRaben (13. August 2008)

@Syspy 
Made my day. Ah, endlich wieder herzhaft gelacht über das Fanboy-Gelaber mit samt seiner Rechtschreibschwächen. Dabei dachte ich, dass AoC ab 18 wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Video 
Der Wahnsinn!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Erlebt die absolut unanimierten statischen Bäume in Age of Conan nun in DirectX 10". *ROFL*


----------



## turrican (13. August 2008)

also ich hab das scheissgame schon lang verkauft und sogar mein käufer hat mitlerweile seinen account gefreezt.


----------



## gismo1voss (13. August 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> also ich hab das scheissgame schon lang verkauft und sogar mein käufer hat mitlerweile seinen account gefreezt.



Jau habe ich auch Verkauft.


----------



## sljnx (13. August 2008)

heute ist auch mein account ausgelaufen und ich werde ihn nicht erneuern.
war lange der meinung das funcom das wirklich noch hinbekommt, aber seit letztem monat kam nichts mehr, da ich keine lust auf ein grindgame habe, hab ich dann auch nicht mehr verlängert...


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (13. August 2008)

Ich habs mir auch zu Release gekauft die 30 tage ausgenutzt und für unzureichend befunden. Hab dann nen  Kollegven spielen lassen der fands auch net toll Abo gekündigt jetzt werd ich zugebombt von FC warum ich mein Acc nicht verlängere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (14. August 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Ich habs mir auch zu Release gekauft die 30 tage ausgenutzt und für unzureichend befunden. Hab dann nen  Kollegven spielen lassen der fands auch net toll Abo gekündigt jetzt werd ich zugebombt von FC warum ich mein Acc nicht verlängere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zugebombt eher weniger....villeicht eine mail wo um feedback gebeten wird....und daran seh ich nichts schlechtes. Rate mal warum sie fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. August 2008)

Syspy schrieb:


> AOC is einfach der Hammer und wegen so HOLEN whine Threats wie hier wird des Game ausgebremst von der Member zahl her . Aber wie schon überall bekannt ist WoW war viel schlechter als Aoc am anfang AOC bietet soviele sachen jetzt schon die ihr nichtmal mehr wahr nehmt und Community wird massive mit einbezogen alles holes gesülze hier !!!! Leider sin in Foren 80 % nur sinnlose Flamer unterwegs die sich an holen sachen Aufgeeilen und unschlüssige leute damit vom Game fernhalten ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne mich an der Argumentation für und wieder AoC beteiligen zu wollen, die mich als nicht AoCler und nicht mehr WoWler ja auch nichts angeht...aber einen Post konnte ich einfach nicht unkommentiert lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Syspy, eine ohnehin schon unsachliche, unreflektierte und nicht durch Argumente untermauerte Behauptung, die noch dazu in der Formatierung, und der vollkommenen Abwesenheit von Rechschreibung  und Interpunktion daherkommt dann noch mit grosser Schrift ins Forum zu stellen ist zwar einerseits irgendwie sehr mutig, aber andererseits unheimlich ... doof.
Klar ist der Anti AoC - Flame schlimm...aber glaubst du Anti - Anti - AoC - Flamen macht es besser?


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. August 2008)

sljnx schrieb:


> heute ist auch mein account ausgelaufen und ich werde ihn nicht erneuern.
> war lange der meinung das funcom das wirklich noch hinbekommt, aber seit letztem monat kam nichts mehr, da ich keine lust auf ein grindgame habe, hab ich dann auch nicht mehr verlängert...



Och komm, die Versprechen doch seit Mai große Patches, die viiiiiel ändern... ;-)


----------



## trolldich (14. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Klar ist der Anti AoC - Flame schlimm


nein ist er nicht , man schützt neulinge davor eine menge geld für ein unfertiges und daher schlechtes spiel auszugeben .

ich könnte mich immer noch dafür in den hintern beissen weil ich nicht auf die "flamer" gehöhrt hab


----------



## hugly (14. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> nein ist er nicht , man schützt neulinge davor eine menge geld für ein unfertiges und daher schlechtes spiel auszugeben .
> 
> ich könnte mich immer noch dafür in den hintern beissen weil ich nicht auf die "flamer" gehöhrt hab



Nur weil DU damit nicht klargekommen bist heisst das nicht das
es allen so geht, bist vermutlich nichtmal ans Level Cap gekommen.

Wenn man keinen Bock drauf hat braucht man es nicht kaufen...

Es gibt viel zu viele Quests in dem Spiel, sowas ist einer der
eleganteren Methoden, die Idioten loszuwerden.

Abgesehen davon, gerade beim leveln, es sind auch viele Gruppen-
inhalte drinnen.

Was mich persönlich stört ist das einige Quests noch englisch sind,
allerdings sinds nicht soo viele, und es werden schnell weniger, ist
ok.

Raid Content ist erstmal OK so weit ich es beurteilen kann, sind noch
nicht soo weit.

Aber ist ja eh der PVP Teil der Interessant ist.


----------



## trolldich (14. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Nur weil DU damit nicht klargekommen bist heisst das nicht das
> es allen so geht, bist vermutlich nichtmal ans Level Cap gekommen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, gerade beim leveln, es sind auch viele Gruppen-
> ...


nö ist bei lvl 46 ende gewessen .

gruppeninhalte schön und gut nur das man in einer anderen instanz des gebietes war als der mit dem man zusammen spielen wollte .

welcher pvp teil , der noch kommt ?


----------



## Fusie (14. August 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> wie es wirklich ist:
> 
> blablalbla[/url






> Antwort von Waldgeist:
> 
> * Du bist einer der Macher des Videos ( sehr leicht nachzuvollziehen anhand deiner Accountdetails
> * Du hast das Video gepostet, es wurde moderiert weil es im On-Topic Allgemeinen Forum nichts zu suchen hatte. Dann hast du es nochmals gepostet, was ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln ist, dann hast du es in deine Signatur gepackt, die wurde gecleared und du wurdest per PM davon unterrichtet, dann hast du es nochmal reingepackt mit nem bissigen Kommentar. ==> Damit hattest du auf ganz normalem Wege dir die Punkte für einen Forenbann verdient
> ...



[url="http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=84978&page=5"]http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...4978&page=5

Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier, in wievielen Threads willst du den Mist, der noch immer nicht wirklich lustig ist, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten, noch posten?

Habe früher Anarchy Online gespielt und war mir relativ sicher das sich Funcom mit AoC einfach übernimmt, aber deswegen würde ich nie und nimmer so einen Müll ablassen...

http://forums.anarchy-online.com/showthrea...06101&pp=20

Das ist lustig und darüber konnten auch fast alle Lachen, ist zwar inzwischen uralt, aber die Episoden haben noch immer etwas...


----------



## Aico (14. August 2008)

> Antwort von Waldgeist:
> 
> * Du bist einer der Macher des Videos ( sehr leicht nachzuvollziehen anhand deiner Accountdetails
> * Du hast das Video gepostet, es wurde moderiert weil es im On-Topic Allgemeinen Forum nichts zu suchen hatte. Dann hast du es nochmals gepostet, was ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln ist, dann hast du es in deine Signatur gepackt, die wurde gecleared und du wurdest per PM davon unterrichtet, dann hast du es nochmal reingepackt mit nem bissigen Kommentar. ==> Damit hattest du auf ganz normalem Wege dir die Punkte für einen Forenbann verdient
> ...



Dieses Statement fand ich um einiges lustiger als dieses Video... Da merkt man, dass recharchiert wurde bevor was gemacht wurde. Und 'lustig'  geschrieben. 
Nya, jedem das seine.


----------



## Exeunt (15. August 2008)

Aico schrieb:


> Dieses Statement fand ich um einiges lustiger als dieses Video... Da merkt man, dass recharchiert wurde bevor was gemacht wurde. Und 'lustig'  geschrieben.
> Nya, jedem das seine.




Naja, wenn FunCom weiter in der guten Tradition von AO weitermacht wird das Forum eh vor dem XBox release plattgemacht. (Wer nicht dabei war - damals war das der Euro release, und die wollten die hochmotivierten neuen Kunden nicht mit den - vollkommen unberechtigerweise -  übelaunigen US Veteranen runterziehen ... )

/irony


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2008)

Aico schrieb:


> Dieses Statement fand ich um einiges lustiger als dieses Video... Da merkt man, dass recharchiert wurde bevor was gemacht wurde. Und 'lustig'  geschrieben.
> Nya, jedem das seine.




Finde ich in sofern nicht lustig weil das Statement ein Zeichen von einseitigem Machtmißbrauch ist. Meinst du der stellt das auch so deutlich hin(und macht sich über die betreffende Person lustig) wenn jemand mit 2 Foren-accounts AoC lobt(und ich wette das gibts denn Foren-multis findet man fast überall)? Genau....das dürfen wir nämlich alle denken das seien 2 Personen und einen Bann gibt es sicher auch nicht.

Mal unabhängig davon das die Multi-Nummer(und auch das Video zu einem gewissen Grad) peinlich ist...ist das Statement dazu auch nichts weiter als ne Blossstellung.


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

und weiterhin ist es nicht lustig, weil ich der Macher des Videos bin und niemals in diesem Forum (AoC) geschrieben habe, da ich keinen aktiven Account mehr habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch der Andere, der gerade beschuldigt wurde ich zu sein, bin ich nicht.

Aber das ist vielleicht die übliche Paranoia des Internets. ^^


----------



## Terratec (15. August 2008)

Das ist ja mal interressant. Dann war Waldgeists Post anscheinend nur gespielte Ergötzung an Macht. Das macht es natürlich gleich viel besser - *nicht*. Sein Amt zu missbrauchen, um wenigstens halbwegs "siegreich", was bei Funcom mitlerweile allerdings nur noch heißt sich nich komplett zu blamieren, aus dem ganzen herauszukommen, hätte ich ja beinahe noch akzeptiert. Aber das ganze zu erfinden, und auch noch Leute zu bannen die wirklich nur gepostet haben, ist  unter aller Sau. Wenn es wirklich 3 Accounts von verschiedenen Besitzern sind, die deswegen gebannt wurden, weil FC nicht über sich selbst lachen kann, dann ist das  nur noch erbärmlich.


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

ich kenne das Mädel, das die Videos dort gepostet hat. Sie hat mir im ICQ geschrieben, dass ich das unbedingt sehen muss, was da abgeht.
Sie wollte dann ein Statement schreiben, indem stand dass sie NICHTS mit dem Video zu tun hat. Das Statement wurde 2 Minuten später gelöscht.


Das 2. Statement ebenso.

Dann wurde sie gebannt - ohne Grund.

Waldgeist hat halt etwas phantasiert oder auch eine gehobene Paranoia an den Tag gelegt, bis er gemerkt hat "Oh, ich könnte mich geirrt haben...".

Aber nachdem er ja diesen "Fall" schon so schön analysiert hat, wäre das nur MEHR als peinlich gewesen hier einen Fehler einzugestehen. Von der Preisgabe von falschen Dateninformationen und richtigen Accountinformationen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Terratec (15. August 2008)

Dazu kann ich jetzt nichts schreiben ohne 'ne Verwarnung zu kassieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Da wir den andern Thread mit dem Video zugemacht haben, mach ich hier auhc mal zu.


----------

